# Raspberry Leaf Tea (RLT) & Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) FAQ



## MaybeMomSarah

_I have seen many threads started about RLT (Raspberry Leaf Tea) and EPO (Evening Primrose Oil) in the last few months, so I thought it best to collect all of the various questions and answers and put them into a FAQ. I'm hoping this can get stickied so it can be used over time. Please suggest any other questions that should go in here! _

*RLT - Raspberry Leaf Tea, also called Red Raspberry Leaf Tea*
Q: What is RLT? 
A: RLT is an herbal supplement that comes in dried form, an can be consumed orally by either making a tea and drinking it, or injested in caplet form. It is available in most holistic and healthfood stores. 

Q: Are Raspberry Tea and Raspberry Leaf Tea the same thing? 
A: No. Raspberry tea is made from the berries. Raspberry leaf tea is made from the leaves. They do not have the same properties.

Q: What does RLT do? 
A: Raspberry leaf tea contains the alkaloid 'fragine' which is said to strengthen and tone the muscles of the uterus, helping them to contract more efficiently during labour. Research has found that taking raspberry leaf during the weeks prior to delivery helps to shorten the second stage of labour by making contractions more effective. Some studies have also found that it reduces the need for an assisted delivery (i.e. an emergency cesarean or use of forceps or ventouse).

Q: Does RLT induce labour?
A: No. Unfortunately this is a misconception; raspberry leaf tea doesn't actually help to bring on labour at all.

Q: When should I start taking RLT?
A: Although some individuals take RLT throughout their pregnancy in lower doses, it is advisable to wait until the 32nd week of pregnancy before trying raspberry leaf tea as there is a concern that consumption before this time in the more fragile, earlier stages of pregnancy could lead to problems. Once you have reached the 32nd week of your pregnancy you could begin with one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day and gradually increase up to 4 cups or tables a day (although this may vary in accordance with the strength of the blend and the manufacturers instructions).

Q: Is drinking the tea better than taking the capsules?
A: Although this tends to be a personal choice, a Baby & Bump discussion about the topic can be found here. 

Q: What is the recommended dosage of RLT? 
A: Due to the limited research on raspberry leaf - the ideal preparation and the ideal dosage is not known at this stage. I have posted my own scheudle for taking RLT and EPO in this thread based on what I have read on my own, although I am not a medical or herbal specialist so please do not take this as any sort of professional recommendation.

Q: Does RLT have any benefits post-birth?
A: After the birth is also said to help the uterus contract back down to size, reduce after birth bleeding and help initiate the let down of breastmilk.

Q: Is there anyone who should not take RLT? 
A: The fact is that raspberry leaf tea is not right for everyone. Don't take it if:
&#8226;You've already had a baby and your labour was very short, three or fewer hours from start to finish.
&#8226;You're scheduled to have a planned caesarean for a medical reason.
&#8226;You've had a caesarean before.
&#8226;You've had a premature labour before.
&#8226;You've had vaginal bleeding in the second half of pregnancy.
It would also be wise not to drink raspberry leaf if you: 
&#8226;Have a family or personal history of breast or ovarian cancer, endometriosis or fibroids.
&#8226;Have any complications or health problems in your pregnancy.
&#8226;Have high blood pressure.
&#8226;Are expecting twins.


This site was pointed out by brunettebimbo - very helpful!
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea &#8211; What Every Pregnant Woman Needs

*EPO - Evening Primrose Oil*
Q: What is EPO? 
A: Native to North America, the Evening Primrose is so named because its yellow flowers bloom in the evening. This plant's oil is extracted from the seeds and placed in capsules.

Q: What does EPO do? 
A: Evening primrose oil helps to soften the cervix by providing prostaglandins and the components the body needs to make prostaglandins. This can help to ripen a cervix to help encourage labor or to speed labor. 

Q: Does EPO induce labour? 
A: While some lay midwives will argue that it does, which is the reason it is not recommended until 36 weeks or "full term", almost all sources with experience agree that it does nothing that the body was not ready to do on its own.

Q: How do you take EPO? 
A: It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). I have not found any sources that indicate that EPO can start being used for perineal massage earlier (or later) than their recommendations for using it vaginally. The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also. 

Q: Are there any precautions needed when using EPO vaginally? 
A: Yes. Always wash your hands (including under your fingernails) before inserting anything into your vagina. Never insert EPO once you have lost your mucus plug (show). 

*General Questions About Both*
Q: Can you take RLT and EPO simultaneously? 
A: Yes. Many women start with RLT at week 32, then add EPO to their daily regement at 34 weeks. 

Q: Have there ever been any studies or articles published about possible negative / concerning effects of taking RLT and EPO? 
A: In 1999, the Journal of Nurse-Midwifery published a study of EPO in pregnant women. This, along with other articles can be found in this post on Baby And Bump. 

**********************************************************

_My own experiences after taking EPO & RLT: 

RLT - I took it as I listed above right up until I started having contractions the morning before TJ was born. The second stage of my labour (what the RLT is supposed to help with) literally lasted ONE PUSH. Head, shoulders, body and legs all out at once on the first push after my midwife said I could start. My OH says TJ literally shot out of me and across the birthing pool. 

EPO - I started contractions at 4:30am on the 2nd. Called the midwife when contractions were 5 minutes apart at midnight. I was measured at 1am at 4cm, and I lost my plug immediately after the exam. He was born at 4:30am on the 3rd, so my labour lasted a total of 24 hours. I was never measured a second time due to the fact that it was less than 4 hours between my first measurement and when he was born. This was my first baby. _

**********************************************************

_*Like with anything you read here, always speak with your midwife before you start any herbal treatments, and make your own decisions based on what you feel is best. I am not a medical or herbal specialist - only someone who has gathered information based on what I have read here and elsewhere. *_

*Sources: *
https://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm
https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html
https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/natural/primrose.html
https://www.pregnancy.com.au/resources/topics-of-interest/pregnancy/raspberry-leaf.shtml
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Anyone think any more Qs should go in?


----------



## emmylou209

just like to say thank you and have answered all my Q's about RLT and EPO I didn't even realise it can help! lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Does anyone know if the RLT tea is better than the capsules, or visa versa?


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Cocobelle said:


> Does anyone know if the RLT tea is better than the capsules, or visa versa?

Added it to the RLT Qs section. :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Can you take both at once???xx


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Babydreams321 said:


> Can you take both at once???xx

Added! :thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

thank you for this thread! i had all these questions! what would be the recommended dosages if i want to take both the pills of RLT and the tea? another question is is there a difference between red raspberry leaf tea and raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

rowleypolie said:


> thank you for this thread! i had all these questions! what would be the recommended dosages if i want to take both the pills of RLT and the tea?

 I think that is dependant on the dosages for the tea and the pills - they vary between brands. 

I've added a general question about dosages. 



> another question is is there a difference between red raspberry leaf tea and raspberry leaf tea?

I think that's covered with this: 


> *RLT - Raspberry Leaf Tea, also called Red Raspberry Leaf Tea*

 They are the same thing.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Great idea, well done hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have been told by a few people not to take RLT until at least 36 weeks?


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

brunettebimbo said:


> I have been told by a few people not to take RLT until at least 36 weeks?

 I've listed my sources at the bottom of the FAQ if you wish to see where the info I've listed comes from. 

Most people who advise not to take it until 36 weeks are under the false impression that RLT can induce labor (which is why they advise to wait until you are closer to full term). I also am aware of women who take it throughout their pregnancy. Like dosages, the information out there is mixed on when to begin, so I have listed what the majority of the sites I have read and the personal stories listed on BnB. 

Like with anything you read here, always speak with your midwife before you start any herbal treatments, and make your own decisions based on what you feel is best.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm at the midwife today so will speak to her .

Thanks :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know it says inserting EPO and rubbing on cervix isn't advisable until 36 weeks but does that include just using it for your massage?


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

brunettebimbo said:


> I know it says inserting EPO and rubbing on cervix isn't advisable until 36 weeks but does that include just using it for your massage?

Ooo...not too sure. I'll have a looksie. Do you mean perineal massage, or general massage?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Perianal :)


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I've just found a few sites that mention it along with taking orally/vaginally. Nothing seems to say take it at any different point, but nothing is saying not to either. 

If it were me, I'd still wait until the 36 week mark since nothing seem to say it's OK to use it earlier. 

Here's a new site I looked at, along with the others I've already listed as sources on the first page. 

https://www.ehow.com/how_4882183_use-primrose-oil-start-labor.html

I'll add a line to the FAQ. :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks for this thread, I've seen threads about RLT and had no idea what it was, so this has been really useful. I will start drinking a cup a day at 32 weeks and gradually increase it, and will probably use EPO from 36 weeks.

I've found this really informative so thank you again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Gosh I'm now really nervous from the comments I've had in my thread!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

brunettebimbo said:


> My Gosh I'm now really nervous from the comments I've had in my thread!

I wouldn't mind reading up on that study they mention about it being harmful. It's the first I've ever seen that. 

I'm taking RLT caplets myself now, and plan on taking EPO when the time comes. The RLT is deffo doing something - my BHs tend to come stronger since starting to take it - especially within a few hours after taking my tablet in the mornings.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Added the link to the post in the other thread with the articles about the possible dangers of EPO / RLT.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you still taking it?


----------



## rowleypolie

i have been drinking the tea every night and i think i can feel a difference!


----------



## emmi26

this is a great thread !!
hope it gets stickied it answered all my questions !!
hopefully the bnb team agree and spot this thread (hint hint) 
x x x


----------



## babytots

Just a quick question does epo work better taken orally or inserted vaginally? I bought some once I turned 34 weeks but can't hack swallowing them and the last time I took one I burped not long after and got the most digusting taste in my mouth and haven't touched them since.

Now I'm nearly 37 weeks I want to try them internally but aren't too sure wether to or not as its not something I have done before but want to encourage labour to start naturally before my induction. x


----------



## Seity

I think you should make a note that raspberry tea and raspberry leaf tea are not the same thing. I have seen numerous occasions where someone was mistakenly drinking raspberry tea.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

brunettebimbo said:


> Are you still taking it?

Yes, I am!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Seity said:


> I think you should make a note that raspberry tea and raspberry leaf tea are not the same thing. I have seen numerous occasions where someone was mistakenly drinking raspberry tea.

Will do!


----------



## juless

This is a great post! Thank you for the info!! Hopefully this can be made into a sticky!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Thanks! I've asked that it get stuck, but unfortuantely, nothing's happened!


----------



## Seity

Bump


----------



## brunettebimbo

It says 1 cup from 32 weeks gradually going up to 4 a day.
I've got the tablets and teabags but the tablets are making me gag so think I'm swapping to the teabags.
When exactly should I be increasing them? It doesn't say on my box.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

brunettebimbo said:


> It says 1 cup from 32 weeks gradually going up to 4 a day.
> I've got the tablets and teabags but the tablets are making me gag so think I'm swapping to the teabags.
> When exactly should I be increasing them? It doesn't say on my box.

I'm just the opposite - I can't stomach the tea to save my life! :winkwink:

From what I've read, it's a gradual thing until you hit the max amount recommended, then just sticking at that amount. I've linked to my own schedule here if you'd like to see what I'm doing....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't know if this link is of any interest to you?

https://journeytocrunchville.wordpr...rry-leaf-tea-what-every-pregnant-woman-needs/


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

brunettebimbo said:


> Don't know if this link is of any interest to you?
> 
> https://journeytocrunchville.wordpr...rry-leaf-tea-what-every-pregnant-woman-needs/

That site is great! I'll add the link in right now. :) Thanks so much.


----------



## Linds79

"I'm just the opposite - I can't stomach the tea to save my life! :"


I add some Ribena or blackcurrant cordial to it and it's quite nice - reminds me of having mugs of hot ribena in the winter when I was little!


----------



## bubbles

It may be worth putting a note that NOTHING should be inserted into the vagina 1. with unwashed hands (preferably with anti bacterial soap upto the elbow) and 2. after you have lost your plug as there is a risk of infection to both mother and baby


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

bubbles said:


> It may be worth putting a note that NOTHING should be inserted into the vagina 1. with unwashed hands (preferably with anti bacterial soap upto the elbow) and 2. after you have lost your plug as there is a risk of infection to both mother and baby

Will add the precaution now. :)


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Bump!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Made a few edits...just cleaned it up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bump....this thread needs to be pinned :)


----------



## emmi26

hello just wondered why some women start taking rlt at 32 weeks and where it says thats ok cause my mw told me yesterday not to take it till 37 weeks as they have had women who have prem labour symptoms after taking it. my mw is brilliant and very knowledgeable about everything so i totally trust her just wondered why there are so many wide ranging guidelines !!!!


----------



## Crannog

My friend is a midwife and she said no way until after 36 weeks.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I've been taking it since 32 weeks, and noticed an increase in BH contractions - but I think that's the point - getting your uterus worked out and ready. I'll be starting EPO this week. 

The sources I used for the FAQ are at the bottom of the first post - that's where I got the info from.


----------



## Seity

I also started at 32 weeks and I never had BH's. At least none, I ever noticed.


----------



## rcbrown08

This information is so helpful. Thanks so much!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## 2wantedpls

I've been drinking it since 32 weeks. Now 37, got my first bh last night!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Lots of new RLT/EPO threads - bumping! :)


----------



## 2wantedpls

Just thought I'd say, had my baby last night. 4 pushes and he was out!! Thank you rlt!!!!


----------



## stardust599

Will drinking just one a day make a difference. I've been drinking them for a week but really can't manage any more than 1 each day! xxx


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

stardust599 said:


> Will drinking just one a day make a difference. I've been drinking them for a week but really can't manage any more than 1 each day! xxx

I take the tablets - I hate tea full stop. I'm up to 2 in the am and 2 in the pm, but I added it weekly in steps.


----------



## sglascoe

i am due baby #5 and been having alot of braxton hicks with this pregnancy, i have 2 bottles of RLT capsules 750 mg ready, but abit scared to take them with already having lots of braxton hicks (at least 4-5 a day) lol didnt feel them in my first 3 pregnancies, but know the feeling well now...

i also suffer from high BP and take medication for it, do you have any information to say not to take it????

my midwife never mentioned anything when i told her she just said wait until 34 wks.....


----------



## ~x~Insonst~x~

A MW told me that the commercial Teabags for RLT wont help things at all... it needs to be either capsuals or fresh leaf tea


----------



## happigail

This is brilliant, I so needed the answers to all these questions.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

sglascoe said:


> i am due baby #5 and been having alot of braxton hicks with this pregnancy, i have 2 bottles of RLT capsules 750 mg ready, but abit scared to take them with already having lots of braxton hicks (at least 4-5 a day) lol didnt feel them in my first 3 pregnancies, but know the feeling well now...
> 
> i also suffer from high BP and take medication for it, do you have any information to say not to take it????
> 
> my midwife never mentioned anything when i told her she just said wait until 34 wks.....

I would check with your heart specialist before taking any supplements. I haven't come across any info one way or the other about RLT and high BP, but if it were me, I'd be asking them before taking anything. 

I had very mild BHs before I started on the RLT, but they deffo have increased over time - especially within an hour of taking the RLT.


----------



## stardust599

~x~Insonst~x~ said:


> A MW told me that the commercial Teabags for RLT wont help things at all... it needs to be either capsuals or fresh leaf tea



Lol, they never agree on anything.

We were told at antenatal classes yesterday that the teabags are much more effective than the capsules. They also said you have to start at 32weeks for it to be most effective but I've seen other MWs say not to 34/36weeks!

xxx


----------



## sglascoe

MaybeMomSarah said:


> sglascoe said:
> 
> 
> i am due baby #5 and been having alot of braxton hicks with this pregnancy, i have 2 bottles of RLT capsules 750 mg ready, but abit scared to take them with already having lots of braxton hicks (at least 4-5 a day) lol didnt feel them in my first 3 pregnancies, but know the feeling well now...
> 
> i also suffer from high BP and take medication for it, do you have any information to say not to take it????
> 
> my midwife never mentioned anything when i told her she just said wait until 34 wks.....
> 
> I would check with your heart specialist before taking any supplements. I haven't come across any info one way or the other about RLT and high BP, but if it were me, I'd be asking them before taking anything.
> 
> I had very mild BHs before I started on the RLT, but they deffo have increased over time - especially within an hour of taking the RLT.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i havn't started to take them as of yet, i was just interested to see if you have come across anything, my midwife seems to think it will be ok, sorry hun dont have a heart specialist just see gp...

thanks for ur opinion tho hun xx:flower:


----------



## RileysMummy

My RLT teabags came yesterday, having a cup a day. And i LOVE the taste, just tastes like hot vimto to me lol xx


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Has anyone feeling any differences when they are taking EPO? With RLT, I felt the changes to my uterus pretty much dose one. 

With the EPO I haven't felt any differences at all, really. But then again, would you feel anything in your cervix? The only change I've noticed is a stabbing/sharp pain every so often down in my vagina, but that could just be him engaging?


----------



## layneeleigh

Just curious to see if any of you ladies that have used the RLT have had your babies yet and if you think it helped? 
Also the last post said something about commercial RLT are they different? I bought mine from a health food store here in the US I hope this is right as I have been drinking it like mad along with taking my EPO.


----------



## Farie

I've been drinking a cup a day for the last couple of weeks (m/w said it was ok to start as long as I only drank a little and stopped if the BH became to frequent or strong)

I also bought some capsules - well tablets really they are compressed power I think? So I'm take 1 a day of those too now.

My BH are stronger but no more painful so I think its ok so far, I'll slowly up the dose over the next few weeks.

When is it best to start the EPO?


----------



## layneeleigh

Check the first post of this thread but I believe the EPO is okay at 36 weeks.


----------



## Farie

Thank you, I saw the 1st page after I wrote my post :dohh:
Honestly my brain has turned to mush :blush:


----------



## thrussell

hi im on my 6th child and my midwife has said its fine to start epo at 33 weeks i am now 34 weeks and been useing it for a week and oh yes i think someting is going on the baby has moved down n now is pushing on my cervix as well as useing my ball to help things along. i did use it in all my pregs and found that i have very short labours 3 hours last time and i done it with out any meds to i got to 7 cm then i only had gas and air but the think is i was so quick the midwifes were not ready and i pushed my last ones head out befor the midwifes could help lol but on a gd side no tear or anything nice and easy lol. good luch to every xxx


----------



## stardust599

Well the RLT is doing wonders for me just now. If I have a couple in a row and then DTD it's bring on really strong tightenings!! It gets baby moving lots too. I also find that it relaxes me loads and I'm managing 3 cups a day now (should really manage more as I'm being induced on Tues but it's hard to find the time).

Not sure about the EPO. I asked both the consultant and midwife if it would help ripen my cervix before the induction and they didn't say I wasn't allowed but both said they'd never seen any effects from it (they're quite pro-natural too and have encouraged RLT etc.). I got the super-strength stuff and have been using it for a few days now and my cervix has actually seemed to firm up a bit and is not quite as stretchy and dilated!!! I've also just read a study that states -

_" Findings suggest that the oral administration of evening primrose oil from the 37th gestational week until birth does not shorten gestation or decrease the overall length of labor. Further, the use of orally administered evening primrose oil may be associated with an increase in the incidence of prolonged rupture of membranes, oxytocin augmentation, arrest of descent, and vacuum extraction."_

- so it's enough to put me off! I know it was only tested orally but I'm still going to stop taking it just incase!
xxx


----------



## layneeleigh

I have been doing the RLT and EPO for a week now. I drink at least 36 ounces of RLT as I love it! But haven't seen any changes.


----------



## summer rain

I wonder why starflower (borage) oil is not promoted above EPO, its considerably more concentrated and contains twice the amount of natural prostglandins. I have precipitous labours as it is though, judging by past experience this one should be about 45 minutes, so I am thinking of doing without any 'help' from RLT or anything else this time around!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I've never heard of starflower at all! Might have a bit of a look at the topic. :)


----------



## Farie

Ohh does eating raw borage count? Love that stuff!

I started the EPO up my hooha last night and lost a huge chunk of plug this morning, totally different consistency to my usual mucus, very 'jelly' like.
Will keep on with it orally too. Boo is 2/5th engaged and seems to like poking my cervix with a stick on a regular basis!
I love the RLT, its yummy so taking tablets and drinking it :thumbup:


----------



## layneeleigh

What the hee haw am I doing wrong????
I have been drinking the RLT for 3 weeks now and I know that is just suppose to help with the second stage of labor, however I have been doing the epo for at least 3 weeks now with no results and I mean NOOOO results!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Just found this thread and felt it needed bumping as it is very useful....x


----------



## kcw81

hi, I was wondering if anyone had problems taking EPO vaginally and it causing an infection or a bad smell? I worry that putting a foreign substance up there would cause a yeast infection.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Well, I've just realized that I never updated this thread after I had my baby boy! 

RLT - I took it as I listed in the first post right up until I started having contractions the morning before TJ was born. The second stage of my labour (what the RLT is supposed to help with) literally lasted ONE PUSH. Head, shoulders, body and legs all out at once. My OH says TJ literally shot out of my and across the birthing pool. 

EPO - I started contractions at 4:30am on the 2nd. Called the midwife when contractions were 5 minutes apart at midnight. I was measured at 1am at 4cm, and I lost my plug immediately after the exam. He was born at 4:30am on the 3rd, so my labour lasted a total of 24 hours. I was never measured a second time due to the fact that it was less than 4 hours between my first measurement and when he was born. This was my first baby.


----------



## Jenniflower

I've been doing some research and found that starflower oil is actually more potent that EPO and that it works better. I may think about taking that now instead of EPO. Anyone have any thoughts on SFO?


----------



## kcw81

hi Maybemomsarah - 
When did you give birth, how many weeks were you?


----------



## ummar

Just received my EPO by mail - thanks for the advice in the original post! Will start taking EPO from 34 weeks.


----------



## salski

fab fab fab thread!


----------



## johnoblueshoe

wears the best place to buy RLT from ??


----------



## Jenniflower

johnoblueshoe said:


> wears the best place to buy RLT from ??

In the UK Holland and Barretts is the best really. If for some reason you can't get out just try Amazon. :flower:


----------



## johnoblueshoe

thanks


----------



## ummar

MaybeMomSarah said:


> Well, I've just realized that I never updated this thread after I had my baby boy!
> 
> RLT - I took it as I listed in the first post right up until I started having contractions the morning before TJ was born. The second stage of my labour (what the RLT is supposed to help with) literally lasted ONE PUSH. Head, shoulders, body and legs all out at once. My OH says TJ literally shot out of my and across the birthing pool.
> 
> EPO - I started contractions at 4:30am on the 2nd. Called the midwife when contractions were 5 minutes apart at midnight. I was measured at 1am at 4cm, and I lost my plug immediately after the exam. He was born at 4:30am on the 3rd, so my labour lasted a total of 24 hours. I was never measured a second time due to the fact that it was less than 4 hours between my first measurement and when he was born. This was my first baby.

Sounds good to me! :happydance:


----------



## Beckster30

johnoblueshoe said:


> wears the best place to buy RLT from ??

I've always bought mine from Holland & Barratt in previous pregnancies, but this time found some in Tescos, it's Clipper Raspberry Leaf tea and tastes lovely! Seems as effective as H&B tea as I've only been drinking a cup a day for a week and already noticed more frequent, intense braxton hicks. I love the stuff, can't wait till I can drink more than a cup a day!


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Beckster30 said:


> johnoblueshoe said:
> 
> 
> wears the best place to buy RLT from ??
> 
> I've always bought mine from Holland & Barratt in previous pregnancies, but this time found some in Tescos, it's Clipper Raspberry Leaf tea and tastes lovely! Seems as effective as H&B tea as I've only been drinking a cup a day for a week and already noticed more frequent, intense braxton hicks. I love the stuff, can't wait till I can drink more than a cup a day!Click to expand...

ohhhh thanks is it the same kinda RLT then in tesco


----------



## ummar

Bump!


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Bump


----------



## johnoblueshoe

bump for another poster...


----------



## ummar

Bump!


----------



## emme

bump


----------



## camerashy

hi my mw + health store both told me not to start taking raspberry leaf tea until *37 weeks *................but can take it 3 times a day from then


----------



## Jo5040

Hi there - I too have been told not to take RLT until 37 weeks so am a bit confused! I am 33 weeks now so I don't want to loose any benefits from taking it earlier. Any advice from those taking it now?


----------



## camerashy

Jo5040 said:


> Hi there - I too have been told not to take RLT until 37 weeks so am a bit confused! I am 33 weeks now so I don't want to loose any benefits from taking it earlier. Any advice from those taking it now?

i dont know i was gonna start taking it earlier but wouldnt wanna risk going early ...as my mw said COULD happen ...........although it prob wudnt im gonna stick to my mw's advice :)

im also getting accupuncture/accupressure done 3 days b4 my due date ( advised by the consultant :)) she said has had women come back saying they went into labour within a day/2 of getting the session done ....so fingers crossed baby will be born around her due date then :)


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

kcw81 said:


> hi Maybemomsarah -
> When did you give birth, how many weeks were you?

Hi! Sorry for the delay in reply - I've been off a while! 

I gave birth on 3 November, and I was 40 + 1 (well, 40 + 4 hours....)


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

camerashy said:


> Jo5040 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there - I too have been told not to take RLT until 37 weeks so am a bit confused! I am 33 weeks now so I don't want to loose any benefits from taking it earlier. Any advice from those taking it now?
> 
> i dont know i was gonna start taking it earlier but wouldnt wanna risk going early ...as my mw said COULD happen ...........although it prob wudnt im gonna stick to my mw's advice :)
> 
> im also getting accupuncture/accupressure done 3 days b4 my due date ( advised by the consultant :)) she said has had women come back saying they went into labour within a day/2 of getting the session done ....so fingers crossed baby will be born around her due date then :)Click to expand...

Hi - about the timing of the RLT, most professionals that tell you not to take it until 37 weeks (full term) are under the false impression that RLT brings on labour. Although I would never say go against a profesional's advice, I would make sure that the individual you are speaking with knows that RLT and EPO do NOT bring on labour, then make your decisions from there.


----------



## someoldgirl

Bump as a few questions around atm.


----------



## Lucky777

My midwife told me to drink 1 x 1000mg evening primrose pill 3 x a day! and 2 cups of rlt 3 x a day.... its confusing... now i'm not sure if its even safe anymore.


----------



## UkMum2b

I've got the 400mg H and B capsules and I think I'll be starting at 36 weeks... In NCT class we were told 36 weeks and I can't see I would keep up making and drinking the tea, the capules seem easier..


----------



## runnergrl

fabulous thread!! thank you!


----------



## Lilly12

I've been drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea since about 31 weeks, 1 cup a day. I upped it to 2 cups a day at 33 weeks , and I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow and I think I'll up it tomorrow to 3 cups a day.
I steep it for 15 mins.. This is the RRLT I bought : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009F3PP8

And I'll start EPO either tomorrow @ 35 weeks, or next week.. depending on if I go out tomorrow and buy it.
I plan on if I start it tomorrow I'll start taking 2 500 mg capsules orally.. and at 36 weeks 2 500mg orally and 1 vaginally.. and so on.


----------



## runnergrl

lilly, thats the same brand I got, and I dont really like the taste:nope: But its worth it if it helps!


----------



## Lilly12

runnergrl said:


> lilly, thats the same brand I got, and I dont really like the taste:nope: But its worth it if it helps!

Really?
I don't mind the taste at all, but I'm used to drinking tea's my whole life.
:thumbup:


----------



## tina3747

Can I add, after talking to my friend who has 4 children number 1,2 and 4 she drank rlt from 34 weeks but didn't bother with number 3..... 1,2 & 4 were amazing and number 3 was horrendous!!!!! That's made my mind up for me!! I'm taking from 35 weeks I think starting with 1 cup per day.


----------



## runnergrl

tina3747 said:


> Can I add, after talking to my friend who has 4 children number 1,2 and 4 she drank rlt from 34 weeks but didn't bother with number 3..... 1,2 & 4 were amazing and number 3 was horrendous!!!!! That's made my mind up for me!! I'm taking from 35 weeks I think starting with 1 cup per day.

Thats just more fuel to the fire! So glad I have been taking it! Although I will have nothing to compare my labor to:shrug:


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## joanne40

Hi, thought I would add my question.......
I bought these tabs from H and B today but they appear to be the concentrated ones, as it says on the bottle only one per day. They are 500mg but equate to 3000mg of raspberry leaf. (thats the bit written under Nutritional Information, not just the mg bit on the front of the bottle) So am I right in presuming those of you taking 6 capsules per day are on the weaker ones which are 400mg in the Nutritional Info bit? I worry that as I have only just started taking them I am therefore taking the maximum dose straight away?!!
Can anyone help?
Thanks!!!
Jo


----------



## Lilly12

Started taking 500 mg EPO yesterday, orally :yipee: 
Going to 1000 mg @ 36 weeks and 1500 @ 37 weeks.


----------



## luckyme225

bump


----------



## KandyKinz

I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea since around 30 weeks (around here the midwives say it's perfectly fine to drink throughout pregnancy).


----------



## Wiggler

Bump! :)


----------



## southerngal2

bumping- so I can find it again!


----------



## Macmad

Great thread! Started RLT capsules today....the countdown begins  xx


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Glad so many folks find this thread helpful! I wish the mods would sticky it!


----------



## Macmad

Oh glad you bumped this back up. I've just started taking my RLT tablets. :thumbup:


----------



## Macmad

Bump!


----------



## Rodders

For ladies on this post who have had their little ones by now, what was your labour like??


----------



## Maid Marian

Bump :)


----------



## miss cakes

interesting i had no idea about EPO always just hear about the raspberry leaf


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies! 

I just had a quick question about how you prepare your RLT? I'm not used to drinking tea at all and am not really a big fan of it :blush:. DH is English and drinks at least 8 cups a day, lol.

I was thinking that having 1-3 cups of RLT in this heat (it is currently 80 degrees outside!) would be excruciating. Can I make a pitcher of RLT and put it in the fridge and have it as an iced tea or do I have to drink it immediately after steeping?

Is there anything I can put in it to make it taste better?

Thanks!


----------



## southerngal2

Yes LadyofRohan you can drink it chilled.
I add sugar to mine and I like the taste.


----------



## nugget80

have not had chance to read all of the thread but does anyone know if you can take both of these having had a previous csec?


----------



## LEXIANN21

Bump


----------



## numb3rthree

v helpful thread *bump*


----------



## Mooshie

nugget80 said:


> have not had chance to read all of the thread but does anyone know if you can take both of these having had a previous csec?

I had asked about this on a previous thread as I had seen somewhere that said not to take it if you were having a c-section (which I may have to have).

I couldn't remember where I saw it, but I found it at the weekend 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/

Hope this helps everyone :hugs:


----------



## Mrsjelly

I don't know if this question has already been asked (I don't have time to look through all 13 pages!)

Is raspberry leaf infusion the same as raspberry leaf tea. ie...


https://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cg...f_organic_relaxing_tea_infusion__20_bags.html

Thank you! Very helpful thread! x


----------



## Braethan

Yes it is Mrsjelly


----------



## hch

oooo didnt see this! fabulous!


----------



## amand_a

My mum suggested epo for my itchy tummy and stretch marks, Ive only used it for a few days but now I'm wondering if even that should be left for a few more weeks.
Great thread by the way!!!


----------



## amy_1234

I haven't read the whole thread but I was just wondering wether any one had added the question can anyone take raspberry leaf tea?

I read that you shouldn't take it if you have a family history or medical history of endometriosis, ovarian cysts, previous caesarean or planned caesarean if this is your second pregnancy and your labour was short the first time. Evening primrose seems a lot safer than raspberry leaf tea to me x


----------



## amy_1234

If you have already had a baby and your labour went smoothly first time around, there is no need for you to drink raspberry leaf tea for your next baby. The fact is that raspberry leaf tea is not right for everyone. Don't take it if: 
You've already had a baby and your labour was very short, three or fewer hours from start to finish.

You're scheduled to have a planned caesarean for a medical reason.

You've had a caesarean before.

You've had a premature labour before.

You've had vaginal bleeding in the second half of pregnancy.
It would also be wise not to drink raspberry leaf if you: 
Have a family or personal history of breast or ovarian cancer, endometriosis or fibroids.

Have any complications or health problems in your pregnancy.

Have high blood pressure.

Are expecting twins.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:thumbup:


----------



## nugget80

Just wanted to say that I have had a previous csec and midwife has given the okay for me to drink this!


----------



## amy_1234

I have decided that Im nit going to take the raspberry leaf tea I just dont like to take anything if there are advisories with them! Evening primrose however is completely safe to take so I will defanatly be taking that x


----------



## pinkyxxxx

My Aunty is a homeopath , she dos not reccomend evening of primrose oil suprisngly , as it is a well known blood thinner and it can cause you to bleed heavier afterwards and also not good if you have to be rushed down for a c section....
Having being told my baby is bigger and in back to back position I have decided against EPO just incase!

However it is supposed to be excellent in the recovering months afterwards:thumbup:


Mothercare do some excellent perinium oil which contains all the oils which are beneficial , im using that in replacement for EPO..... being a red head my midwives were very surprised I didnt tear with baby number 2 and 3 due to their sizes as its standard practie fair haired people generally tear.
My first baby was a bad tear so I took precaution with others.

Raspberry leaf tea Clipper is what Im taking from 32 weeks 1 cup a day
33 weeks I uped it to 2
36 weeks now and having 4 cups a day or more if i feel like it......

Clipper is only 50% raspberry leaves but has other healing herbs and vits in , all gives good nutrition to mother and baby and gently tones the uterus and gets body used to taking it.

Im on my Fourth baby now , didnt take it with first baby and had a 3 day labour and bad tears. 

I took it with baby 2 and 3.

2nd.............2 hour labour 9 1/2lb.... 4 pushes
3rd..............25 mins 8lb 61/2.......... 2 pushes

and am doing the same again now with baby number 4 , ....so fingers crossed!!

This is a lovely thread for 3rd trimestar , its all about preparing our bodies for birth and would be a nice positive thread to see stuck.
So many people search for different oppinions and views on this subject!
Ive enjoyed reading the full 14 pages this morning ....thanks everyone , will have to update my post after number 4 arrives.:thumbup:


----------



## hch

bump


----------



## lilly77

does anyone know how much EPO you can take? i'm 36 weeks and have EPO 1000mg capsules, is this too much? I haven't started taking them yet.


----------



## lilly77

ooh just googled and found this! Answered my own question :haha:

https://www.ehow.com/how_4882183_use-primrose-oil-start-labor.html


----------



## foxforce

I think I read it as 1000mg a day or 500mg twice a day up to 38 weeks then increase upto 3-4 times a day!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Clary sage oil Pls :) x


----------



## mons75

Good info there pinkyxxxx, I was unaware that EPO is a blood thinner. I'd be scared to take it in case of a section. Thanks.


----------



## kmumtobe

Oh now I just don't know what to do! *huff*


----------



## reversal

great thread, I'll try rlt but I think I'll give epo a miss :thumbup:


----------



## jett

this thread is great :thumbup: I will only be doing the RLT but the when to start taking it info I've been looking for for weeks. Turns out it can sit there for 4 more weeks :)


----------



## Anderson8

im going to make a start on RTL capsules this week.
not decided about EPO yet but i can decide nearer 36 weeks


----------



## Essie

I've got Clippers Raspberry Leaf Tea from Tesco but i'm a bit confused about the dose. It says the teabags are 50% RL and then they've also got raspberry and some other flower herbs in there. I emailed the company and they said each teabag contains 1.25g of RL. From what I've read you can build up to about 4 cups a day, so that'd be 5g of RL, does that sound right? It sounds like a lot compared to the tablets :S


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Thanks for pointing out those advisory pages for those who should not be taking RLT. I've added it to the questions on the first post!


----------



## topazicatzbet

bump


----------



## Anderson8

just had my first cup of rlt. 
hmmmm its tolerable, but then i dont like tea anyway


----------



## Lea8198

I've just taken my first tablet :) How many tablets/capsules is everyone taking? Mine say one twice daily.


----------



## topazicatzbet

bump


----------



## magicbubble

thanks for the bump :)


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Bump!!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Bumping for a friend!


----------



## RebeccaG

How do we make this a sticky thread???


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## Treelo

Replying so i can find this again in a few weeks. Great info. Thanks


----------



## Librastar2828

this is so helpful to find out all the questions in one easy place...

Something i was wondering which i dont think can be answerd as have searched the net and read loads on RLT before..

.. But can drinking RLT increase chances of coming naturally? Or at least increase chances of sweeps and inductioins being more effective compared to someone not taking the tea? I know it doesnt bring on labour but helps prepare your body so am i wrong in thinking that maybe if taking the tea your body will react better to the sweeps ect?

Im due in exactly one week and really want LO to come on his own i dont want to be one of these people who have like 4 sweeps and hours of being induced..


----------



## Nimoo

Bump love this post it definately filled me in thankyou, should def be a sticky


----------



## fairykate

Can any mods around please sticky this? There's been so many threads lately about this!!!

Bumping it anyway!!


----------



## fairykate

Bump!!


----------



## leigh5tom

Bump! Really helpful thanks xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

bump


----------



## firsttimer1

BUMMMMMPPPPPPPPP

I swear there is a new RLT thread every blinking day :dohh:

PLEASEEEEE make this a sticky :)


----------



## cat123456

i no this was posted ages ago but i have a question.. you say at 38 weeks up the dosage of EPO TO 3-4 capsules a day, now is that 3-4 and then 1 vaginally or 3 and 1 vaginally? ORR EVEEN 2 and 2 vaginally?? im confused by this! x


----------



## firsttimer1

bump


----------



## firsttimer1

Again x


----------



## fairykate

Bump!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Yeah I'm interested in same thing as cat.. How many mg a day can you take of epo?


----------



## fairykate

Come on Mods - you're so quick to close threads etc but no-one has made this a sticky despite there being at least 2 threads a day about RLT!!


----------



## kate1984

i agree please make this a sticky!!


----------



## mrsthomas623

I think there is a limit on how many stickys each section can have- otherwise it would be too congested with sticky threads. Also, if you want to contact the mods- you actually have to message them. :)

But this is a great thread!


----------



## kristen77

Bump :)


----------



## MyLittleFish

Bump


----------



## Weenie19

bump


----------



## kittiekat

bump...thanks for the excellent info!!


----------



## firsttimer1

double


----------



## firsttimer1

Bump - pllleeeasseeeeeeeeeee make a sticky!


----------



## beanzz

Omg I wasnt gonna try but think I will now. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Bumpppppppp - pls make sticky!!


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Wow - it's so cool to see that this thread is still going! I'm so glad that so many of you find my research helpful.

Now, if only the admins would make this a sticky! We've only been asking for more than a year now. ;)

Since I don't come to BnB much anymore, if anyone ever has questions, please feel free to email me at sarahmovestoengland [at] yahoo.com


----------



## TheNewMrs

Bumping this post! 
MAKE IT A STICKY PLEASE!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

Bummmmmmmmmppppppppppppp


----------



## divine_kyrie

bump


----------



## Tracyface

bump


----------



## Rukky

Bump.


----------



## hakunamatata

stalking this thread :ninja:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow this would make a fabulous sticky thread. I better bookmark it in case it doesn't end up as a sticky.


----------



## EmzLouise

Bump!


----------



## brokenbits

I'm sure (judging by previous posts in this thread) that admin have been approached about making this a sticky...is there any reason why it hasn't been done? I wonde rif maybe they don't want to appear to endorse the use of non-medically approved treatments...but then if they make it clear that these things are used at the woman's own risk surely it would be ok to have as a sticky?


----------



## Tracyface

bump


----------



## firsttimer1

why cant this be a sticky :cry: there are about 50 epo/rlt threads a day because no one searches :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

bump


----------



## brokenbits

Bumping to prevent more EPO, RLT threads!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I know there are soooooooooooooo many it does my nut in that people wont search first :(

BUMP!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Bump


----------



## bellahoney

Jusr bought some RLT and started 1 cup next week will increase


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I just sent another sticky request on this one. ;)


----------



## Mrs.C

What a great thread! Very tempted to try RLT now :D


----------



## rocknrolla

*bumpity bump* :happydance:


----------



## stephj25

wait a sec, I have endometriosis - does that mean I can't take it? if so why?


----------



## Maple Leaf

Bumpity bump


----------



## rocknrolla

stephj25 said:


> wait a sec, I have endometriosis - does that mean I can't take it? if so why?

i was wondering about this stuff too, my mum had fibroids so that's obv family history....i'd check with midwife if i were you. it may just be because of the way it affects the uterine walls....

out of interest, how many different dates have you lot been told regarding starting RLT?
so far i'v been told (by herbalists/ ppl who are trained from Holland and Barret/ friends/ midwife) 32 weeks/ 34 AND 37 weeks/ 36 weeks. hmmmm, differ, much!??! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.C

rocknrolla said:


> out of interest, how many different dates have you lot been told regarding starting RLT?
> so far i'v been told (by herbalists/ ppl who are trained from Holland and Barret/ friends/ midwife) 32 weeks/ 34 AND 37 weeks/ 36 weeks. hmmmm, differ, much!??! :shrug:

My midwife told me yesterday start at 36-37 weeks yet Holland & Barrett say 32+ weeks... Odd!
I'm going to start half way through week 35 :wacko:


----------



## tiffffx

bump


----------



## rocknrolla

Mrs.C said:


> rocknrolla said:
> 
> 
> out of interest, how many different dates have you lot been told regarding starting RLT?
> so far i'v been told (by herbalists/ ppl who are trained from Holland and Barret/ friends/ midwife) 32 weeks/ 34 AND 37 weeks/ 36 weeks. hmmmm, differ, much!??! :shrug:
> 
> My midwife told me yesterday start at 36-37 weeks yet Holland & Barrett say 32+ weeks... Odd!
> I'm going to start half way through week 35 :wacko:Click to expand...

must admit i'd already started before talking to mw, but now i have i'm just having one a day and then not being fussed if i miss one day....i'd just upped to 2 a day as i was 34 weeks, had been drinking it from 32!! 

haha oh well. next appt i'll ask how much im allowed from 36 weeks then...even tho i've already planned for 3...it's interesting to see what she thinks.

she did say she's only heard positive stories from ladies who drank it. so that's good :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

My mw said start from week32 as if you want the effects then it needs to build up in body :hugs:

Ive drank it since week 32 and its done me no harm at all xxx


----------



## rocknrolla

*bump* there's so many answers in this thread to questions being asked lately, read this thread ladies!

xx


----------



## gigglebox

bumping again as I couldn't find this earlier when i was looking for it.

WHY OH WHY DON'T YOU ADMINS MAKE THIS STICKY???


----------



## EmzLouise

Hmm... I want to take it but I'm worried about the high blood pressure thing. Mines not high at all but I do need it constantly checked. Must ask my midwife on my 36 week appt :)


----------



## MrsQ

Bump as had to spend half hour searching this,!!!

I started inserting epo last night eeeeeeek


----------



## xxcharliexx

i really cant stand hot drinks so for the last 2 weeks i have put off starting my rlt, not sure if this has been asked before but is it ok to let the tea cool and drink it cool? or even make a few days worth and let it cool then store it in the fridge to drink cold with ice or something?just started taking 2 500mg epo capsules orally today too :) xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

xxcharliexx said:


> i really cant stand hot drinks so for the last 2 weeks i have put off starting my rlt, not sure if this has been asked before but is it ok to let the tea cool and drink it cool? or even make a few days worth and let it cool then store it in the fridge to drink cold with ice or something?just started taking 2 500mg epo capsules orally today too :) xx

If people can take it in capsules then I'm certain drinking it cold won't make any difference at all. As long as it's properly brewed while hot, I don't see why you can't have it cold :)


----------



## EmzLouise

I read somewhere (Might be on here haha!) that a lady boiled a pints worth (5 teabags) let it cool, and topped with apple juice :)

Should I start taking it now? I'm quite worried HAHA


----------



## StarSign

ELouise-

I'd go for RLT now based on the summary and research. :)


----------



## MummybearD

Bump.... Great thread


----------



## Pocky

Anyone know if EPO is still alright to use if it's also got Cod Liver Oil in?
(may have already been asked, but i'm not reading through all those pages :dohh: )


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Pocky said:


> Anyone know if EPO is still alright to use if it's also got Cod Liver Oil in?
> (may have already been asked, but i'm not reading through all those pages :dohh: )

I read it's advised against since liver has too much vitamin A :( Shame since I have some of those kind kicking around too.


----------



## Pocky

Tigerlilyb said:


> Pocky said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if EPO is still alright to use if it's also got Cod Liver Oil in?
> (may have already been asked, but i'm not reading through all those pages :dohh: )
> 
> I read it's advised against since liver has too much vitamin A :( Shame since I have some of those kind kicking around too.Click to expand...

Yeahhh. I know for that it'd be a no-no in early stages... but I don't know if it could still cause him any harm at this stage or just whilst he's developing :shrug:


----------



## zizii

No no to evening primrose with cod liver in it!


----------



## lianne82

Just ordered my EPO but it's 1000mg, so do I take just one a day when I start it?


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Hmm....still no sticky? Not sure what else to do. I've already clicked the 'report' button and asked for a sticky. I just wish an admin/mod would just say "we can't sticky for 'x, y, z' reasons"...

Maybe others requesting the sticky may help?


----------



## PitaKat

I was finally able to find some Raspberry Leaf Tea yesterday and had my first cup. The taste wasn't bad, I added a little honey and a touch of milk.


----------



## wavescrash

Just figured I'd update some on my personal experience with it for those new to reading the thread.


32 weeks - I started taking 480mg RLT capsules, 2 per day.
35 weeks - Same amount of RLT but started taking 500mg EPO, 1 per day orally.
36 weeks - Upped it to 3 RLT capsules and 2 of the EPO. I did 1 orally and 1 internally.
37 weeks - 3 RLT capsules and 2-3 EPO capsules orally (I've given up inserting them, just because haha.)
38 weeks - I'm 38w tomorrow and will keep it the same.

When I started the RLT capsules, I noticed an increase in the amount of BH I was having but after asking around was told it's normal. At 35 weeks I had my first internal and was told I was _not_ dilated and still thick. Frustrated so I started the EPO a week earlier than I'd planned to. At 35w5d I was checked again and found out I was dilated 1cm and 50% effaced. At 36w5d, I was still the same :( At 37w5d I was dilated to 2cm but still 50% effaced. I go back at 38w5d so we'll see if there's any change.

I've started DTD before bed instead of inserting the EPO so I don't know if that makes any difference as they are said to have the same effect on the cervix.


----------



## Pocky

Bahhh! I got my EPO pills sorted out and now i've got nice normal 500mg ones.

But on the box it says one a day, and "DO NOT EXCEED THE STATED DOSE" ?

Are we using different types of EPO pills or are ladies just ignoring the instructions? xD


----------



## StarSign

Pocky said:


> .....
> But on the box it says one a day, and "DO NOT EXCEED THE STATED DOSE" ?
> 
> Are we using different types of EPO pills or are ladies just ignoring the instructions? xD

They are quite ignoring the instructions which apply towards some "general" use.


----------



## HellBunny

Just started today with RLT, not sure if its too late? I suppose i can only try and see if it makes a difference during labour! lol.
How many tea's should i be having a day? I've had 2 so far x


----------



## HellBunny

With the EPO caps, do you take them orally.. or internally? Sorry i've no clue lol


----------



## wavescrash

HellBunny said:


> With the EPO caps, do you take them orally.. or internally? Sorry i've no clue lol

You can do both.

When inserting, obviously make sure your nails aren't too long/jagged and your hands are clean. Insert it as far as you can go and try to stay off your feet. When I insert it, I do it just before bed (it will drip out as it dissolves) and put on a pad or pantyliner just to be safe.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks for the info :) , hopefully it will work for you too!


----------



## JessPape

Bumping, since I noticed a few more threads starting about RLT and EPO! Also bought my EPO, will be starting them tomorrow (with my GP's approval)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Thank you for sharing


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Bumping as starting EPO today and dont want to loose thread :D x


----------



## leahsbabybump

wow this thread is still going lol i was reding this when i was pregs with my 10 month old lol
btw i tried rlt did nothing for me and you have to be careful with some oils as they have high content of vit e which is bad for bubs


----------



## JessPape

Bumping again, as ive seen a higher increase in posts about both.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Bump-idy-bump


----------



## PitaKat

My midwife said it was fine to start taking 500 mg of EPO when I was 34 wks, so I bought some, but just realized it's 1000 mg. Should I wait till I'm 36 weeks to start taking it?


----------



## StarSign

PitaKat said:


> My midwife said it was fine to start taking 500 mg of EPO when I was 34 wks, so I bought some, but just realized it's 1000 mg. Should I wait till I'm 36 weeks to start taking it?

I'd do every other day instead of waiting two weeks.


----------



## HellBunny

My EPO came today, they contain Vitamin E, is this still ok?x


----------



## wavescrash

Just wanted to say that I started taking RLT capsules at 32w. I delivered at 38w1d and only pushed for about a half hour, maybe a little less even. Granted it was my second delivery and she was on the small side, I think the RLT played a huge part in helping me with that :)


----------



## Pocky

HellBunny said:


> My EPO came today, they contain Vitamin E, is this still ok?x

Mine are the same so i'll be interested in an answer to this one too :O

I've been half-heartedly inserting two of a night time (though not even every night as i'm a bit unsure).

I keep feeling a bit crampy in the mornings though and don't know if it's related or means I should avoid them or what :shrug:


----------



## PitaKat

Bumping :flower:


----------



## kuriazuri

Bump!


----------



## xSin

Oh this is a great thread, thanks!!!! :D


----------



## Linzi_x

bump :)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Bumpidy


----------



## Bunnylicious

just started drinking RRLT yesterday, 2 cups a day :coffee: , after reading someone's thread. Glad I saw it! I thought I only could start drinking it when I was around 36 weeks.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Bunnylicious said:


> just started drinking RRLT yesterday, 2 cups a day :coffee: , after reading someone's thread. Glad I saw it! I thought I only could start drinking it when I was around 36 weeks.

My midwife suggests starting it at 36 weeks as it can cause braxton hicks to be stronger. But she also admitted she was only midwife and not a herbologist person <- can't remember the term she used.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Rigi.kun said:


> Bunnylicious said:
> 
> 
> just started drinking RRLT yesterday, 2 cups a day :coffee: , after reading someone's thread. Glad I saw it! I thought I only could start drinking it when I was around 36 weeks.
> 
> My midwife suggests starting it at 36 weeks as it can cause braxton hicks to be stronger. But she also admitted she was only midwife and not a herbologist person <- can't remember the term she used.Click to expand...

I see. So ar so good though. No BH. 
Well, I'm going to stick to twice a day until labor day.
4+ cups as suggested by OP is too much for me.


----------



## Pocky

RLT never gives me BH even now.

Seriously starting to wonder if i'm even really pregnant or just extremely bloated :haha:


----------



## donnalou

If any of you are wondering if RLT works I just thought I'd give you my brief story. I started drinking RLT at about 32 weeks increasing to 4 cups a day at the end.

I was 12 days overdue with my first baby and was booked for a Home Birth. I woke at 5am my waters broke within 15 mins. I started having contractions that were 6 minutes apart. The Midwife came out to me and left at 8.30 saying that I was only 2cm dilated and she what come back in the afternoon by 10am I was screaming to my Husband to ring the Midwife as I needed to push. They arrived at 10.30 I started pushing at 10.45 and my Lo came into the world at 11:27. I'm convinced that RLT worked for me and it was lucky that I had planned a home birth because I never would have made it to the hospital in time.


----------



## sotongirl

hiya ladies,

im 37 weeks tomorrow and was thinkin of starting rlt but cant decided ether to go with the tea bags or capsules. ive noticed there loads on different strengths of the capsules, so just wondering if any1 knows what ones to get from holland and barretts??


----------



## babykate

maybe its just a coincidence, but i inserted 500 mg of EPO vaginally last night for the first time ever, and I woke up this morning with blood/cramps.

If I do end up going into labor today, I'll be sure to update this thread!


----------



## Kerrieann

On thr front page it sais you can increase epo to 4 a day by 38 weeks but does that mean inserting them all throughout the day or all before bed in one go? Sorry bit confused here lol!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Good question, OT where are you?


----------



## Kerrieann

Me? Im in the UK x


----------



## babypeanut25

Bump - good info :)


----------



## Sunshine12

My midwife has told me not to take RLT so Im going to avoid it. x


----------



## LilMissHappy

just bumping as this is a useful thread.x


----------



## sadie

Sunshine12 said:


> My midwife has told me not to take RLT so Im going to avoid it. x

Hi sunshine!! Did she give you a reason? i started the tea a little over a week ago and would love a different perspective!


----------



## Rigi.kun

sadie said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> My midwife has told me not to take RLT so Im going to avoid it. x
> 
> Hi sunshine!! Did she give you a reason? i started the tea a little over a week ago and would love a different perspective!Click to expand...

Midwife advised my friend from taking it as she has braxton hicks.

I like the tea, but it's not for everyone. Unless you have a reason for not taking it I don't see the harm in taking it.


----------



## TTCnum2

bump


----------



## PitaKat

Thought I'd come back to give a report on how these worked for me. I was drinking 3-5 cups of RLT a day by the end of my pregnancy (started with 1 cup a day at 36 weeks IIRC), and taking EPO capsules orally, one in the morning and one at night (started taking one capsule a day at 38 weeks). Two days before I went into labor, I started using the EPO vaginally as well. Also, DH and I were DTD every other day at that point. 

I went into labor at 40+2. When I got to the hospital I was 100% effaced (thank you EPO!) and 5 cm dialated. When it came time to push, I only pushed for half an hour (thank you RLT!). This was my first baby :flower:


----------



## Dk1234

PitaKat said:


> Thought I'd come back to give a report on how these worked for me. I was drinking 3-5 cups of RLT a day by the end of my pregnancy (started with 1 cup a day at 36 weeks IIRC), and taking EPO capsules orally, one in the morning and one at night (started taking one capsule a day at 38 weeks). Two days before I went into labor, I started using the EPO vaginally as well. Also, DH and I were DTD every other day at that point.
> 
> I went into labor at 40+2. When I got to the hospital I was 100% effaced (thank you EPO!) and 5 cm dialated. When it came time to push, I only pushed for half an hour (thank you RLT!). This was my first baby :flower:

Awesome update!!!!!


----------



## camerashy

Great update pitakat , well done! 
Can't wait to start the rlt + epo......means I'm near the end ;)


----------



## _Natalie_

Just bumping this thread, for all the facts on EPO and RLT!!!!


----------



## LilMissHappy

Just bumping up. Really good thread x


----------



## Sunnie1984

i started on one capsule of RLT at 30 weeks, increasing to 2 capsules at 31 weeks. 

I'm going to leave it at 2 capsules a day until 33 weeks and then I'll up it again. 

Going to start the EPO 1 a day orally at 33 weeks, as I'm being induced at 39 weeks, and so taking it earlier than normal. 

The RLT hasn't given me BH - although the baby is moving around more, and I'm feeling movements much stronger than before (they are now painful) - but that could be because of the baby's position. 

I'll update this thread once I've had the baby. 

Also a little bump, as this thread is so useful! 
x


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I agree great thread. I started RLT at one cup a day from week 32 and will increase to two cups from week 34 until I get to 4 cups at week 40.

For EPO, my MW said to start at week 34 (orally) and then start adding a second capsule vaginally from week 36.


----------



## ferens06

I mentioned EPO today at my antenatal class and they looked at me like I was mad and said they'd never heard of it being used. I was so embarrassed, I went bright red!


----------



## ferens06

bump


----------



## Lozdi

I didn't drink RLT til I was actually in labour with my first baby. He came at 40+4 and was 8lb 12.

I got to the hospital, into the room, and was examined and told I was only 3 cms and to go home and come back later, as they expected it to be a long labour. I refused to leave, requested some hot water for tea and told them to check on me in a couple of hours.

ONE cup of rlt and I was contracting almost non stop, they came back after a couple of hours, examined me again and said goodness me your now about 8 and a half cms dilated! I can't remember how long the pushing was because this was almost 8 years ago, but the entire labour from start to finish was 10 hours. I didn't go into the hospital right away. I think 10 hours for a first baby of 8lb 12 was pretty good and I'm sure it would have taken longer if not for the tea. My uterus went back to normal very fast after birth, I remember the health visitor commenting on how beautifully it was going back to non pregnant size.

Second baby, I didn't get the chance to have a rlt, because the whole labour was 3-4 hours from waking to a trickle to my baby shooting out of me and being caught by midwives. He was a dinky 7lb though, kind of easy compared to a 8lb 12er! Born a whole 17 minutes after arriving at the hospital! :haha:

This time, I might start rlt before labour, but not much before because I get BH all the time and don't feel I need to build up dosage, I'll maybe start it at 38 weeks if I haven't gone by then (last baby came at 38w on the dot)

Gotta love nature and the lovely things it provides us with! :happydance:

Also....BUMP! Great thread!:thumbup:


----------



## sar89

Ive been drinking weak rlt casually since about 28 weeks as i liked the taste i started the capsules at 32 weeks and im now on 3 a day and one epo a day.
Ive bought liquid starflower oil which is like epo accept with more glas in it and i will use a syringe to put it vaginally at around 36 / 37 weeks depending on how i feel really.

i will keep updating this thread with any progress im making :)


----------



## Lozdi

Bump! :happydance:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Doing this again with #2!!! Already started RRLT!! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## josephine3

Is the epo capsules that u insert vaginally the exact same ones u take orally?


----------



## lynne192

interesting read


----------



## Shadowy Lady

josephine3 said:


> Is the epo capsules that u insert vaginally the exact same ones u take orally?

I use the exact same one. Take orally in the morning and insert it at night before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

Why did this never get made a sticky?


----------



## cazi77

Thanks for this very useful x


----------



## Bells81

Bump!


----------



## phineas

Subscribing! :) 32 weeks next week woop


----------



## JKT123

bump


----------



## zoe6660

Bump


----------



## cantthinkof1

I take 4 tablets of rlt a day and have just started on the epo, i take 1 orally and i inserted 1 in vagina last night. I didn't experience any oil leaking out though and i checked it wasn't still up there so my bucket crutch must have soaked it all up i guess lol I also use clary sage oil in radox bubble bath for bath time or i mix it with baby oil and rub straight onto my belly. I'm about ready to try anything to help this labour along, might even go as far as dtd! :winkwink:


----------



## anolehm

iam also taking EPO ,, hope it can help to soften my cervix,,,, im taking for 7 days already... i'll try to check if it works this friday beacause it's my prenatal check-up....


----------



## toothfairy29

Thought this could do with a bump!!!!!


----------



## lily24

Great thread, I shall be trying these methods.

I took evening primrose whilst TTC and think it helped us conceive as we had no luck before hand.

Do you have to pierce EPO capsual before inserting into the vagina or will it just desolve?


----------



## babybirdangel

Bump


----------



## lily24

Any more labour experiences lately using these methods?


----------



## Cat lady

Bump!! Had to search for this thread as I wanted some info so thought I would bump it for others too.
xxx


----------



## babybirdangel

Bump


----------



## subby16

this is great! thanks!


----------



## seaweed eater

lily24 said:


> Any more labour experiences lately using these methods?

I used:
RLT 1 cup 32-34, 2 cups 34-36, 3 cups 36-38, 4 cups 38+
EPO 1000mg orally 35-37, 2000mg orally + 1000mg inserted (most days) 37+

My labor started 41+3. I was not at all dilated, effaced, or softened beforehand. I pushed for 3 hours (w/ epidural though). So neither of them seems to have done much for me.


----------



## Seity

I used RLT only. I started 1 cup from weeks 32-34, 2 cups weeks 35 and 36, 3 cups weeks 37 and 38. Never got to 4 cups because I went into labor naturally at 38+3. Completely out of the blue. I'd even had my 38 week appointment the day before I had my son and no sign he was going to show up the next day. I had a hard, fast labor and only pushed 5 minutes before he popped out head, body, and all in just one push. Probably would have pushed him out on the first push, but it was my first baby and the midwife had to point out to me that I could actually 'push' at that point :rofl:


----------



## Mammatotwo

*****BuMp*****
Great thread :thumbup:​


----------



## Seity

Bump


----------



## MissCherry15

BUMPing as this was well worth reading xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I used RLT capsules when pregnant with DD. I started from 32 weeks and slowly increased my intake to where I was taking 3/4 capsules a day by week 38.

My second stage of labour lasted for only 13 minutes and I only pushed twice. I highly recommend RLT :thumbup:


----------



## jensha

:thumbup::flower:


----------



## MissCherry15

bumpity bump xx


----------



## Farida_2013

Bumping this! 

I really really knew nothing about this and I LOVE the idea! :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

I'm 38 weeks and have been taking 2 cups of RLT each day since 36 weeks
(I've just increased to 3-4 per day) and was taking 1 x 1000mg EPO capsule orally for past fortnight, now 2000mg. Can't quite bring myself to do it vaginally!

Will update how I get on with my labour.....


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ohh I'll have to buy some


----------



## MissCherry15

BUMP xx


----------



## cluckerduckie

Where can I get EPO? I've looked in local shops around here and can't find any. I'm in the US. :)


----------



## Seity

cluckerduckie said:


> Where can I get EPO? I've looked in local shops around here and can't find any. I'm in the US. :)

I just found it in with the other vitamins and supplements. Try a pharmacy store like rite aid or cvs that might have a bigger selection in your area. Or buy online? Even Walmart carries it.


----------



## cluckerduckie

Seity said:


> cluckerduckie said:
> 
> 
> Where can I get EPO? I've looked in local shops around here and can't find any. I'm in the US. :)
> 
> I just found it in with the other vitamins and supplements. Try a pharmacy store like rite aid or cvs that might have a bigger selection in your area. Or buy online? Even Walmart carries it.Click to expand...

The closest walmart to me is 20 miles away!!! I will try Walgreens though! :D Thanks Seity!


----------



## Seity

cluckerduckie said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cluckerduckie said:
> 
> 
> Where can I get EPO? I've looked in local shops around here and can't find any. I'm in the US. :)
> 
> I just found it in with the other vitamins and supplements. Try a pharmacy store like rite aid or cvs that might have a bigger selection in your area. Or buy online? Even Walmart carries it.Click to expand...
> 
> *The closest walmart to me is 20 miles away!!!* I will try Walgreens though! :D Thanks Seity!Click to expand...

Lucky you! I'm lazy and buy everything online with free shipping, so it just shows up at my door. :haha:


----------



## KittiKat76

**bumping**


----------



## cluckerduckie

*bump* :)


----------



## MissCherry15

BUMP xx


----------



## lily24

I'm taking 1 capsule per day 1000mg - could I take more at my stage?


----------



## Seity

Been a bunch more threads asking about RLT and EPO again. Time to bump this up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Update from me - I used RLT with my dd1's pregnancy and was only pushing for 13mins. I used RLT again for dd2's and also took EPO. My cervix softened and effaced very quickly (1cm dilated, cervix still long at sweep but fully dilated well within 24hours) and I pushed for only 5mins this time :thumbup: highly recommend both!


----------



## LisaM

Hi

What are the doses of RLT and EPO capsules I should take? I see ones ranging from 500mg up to 1500mg!! I am going to start with 1 capsule of RLT from 32 weeks and work up then start EPO from 36 weeks. Any advice or experience welcome :flower:

x


----------



## CLH_X3

Took this before and was 9cm when I got to the hospital!


----------



## cluckerduckie

Bumping thread. :)


----------



## Seity

Bumping because there have been about 10 threads started in the past 24 hours about this stuff.


----------



## joo

Seity said:


> Bumping because there have been about 10 threads started in the past 24 hours about this stuff.

Lol I was just thinking the same earlier today!


----------



## Jezzielin

My hubby got me a diet Snapple that is rasberry - I tried to explain that this is not RLT but he's like DRINK IT! 

Hahaha, someone is getting desperate and anxious!!!:flower:


----------



## kirstylm

Mt RL tablets (400mg) have just arrived and so have my EPO caps (500mg) I'm 31 weeks now so think I'm Guna start taking the RL now, maybe just 2/day and up it in a week when im 32 weeks but wait to take EPO, not sure when to start with that though, any pointers?


----------



## Mazzy17

Im going to start RLT today and EPO at some point soon ish. So thought i would bump this thread for anyone else in my position. :flower:


----------



## x Helen x

I used RLT from week 35, started on one tablet a day and gradually increased to 6 a day. Worked for me, I went from 1cm to giving birth in 3 hours! Only pushed for around 3 minutes. :)


----------



## Mazzy17

I got the tea bags for RLT so im doing 1 cup per day until 34 weeks then bump it up a cup every 2 weeks. For EPO i have 1000mg tablets so will take 1 per day from 37 weeks. Cant believe im preparing to have a baby already seems only yesterday i was POAS :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I plan on starting EPO once I hit 34 weeks.. 1- 500 mg to start for the first week- then I'll do 2-500mg the 2nd week .. and then once I'm full term- 2000mg a day :thumbup:


----------



## Bingo

I'm 36+1 today. Is it worth starting EPO now or not bothering? If so, should I start with 1 1000mg capsule each day? I can't find 500mg caps anywhere. I don't want to insert them, only take them orally.

I've been drinking RLT for a couple of weeks. I meant to start at 32 weeks (as I did with my last pregnancy) but think I started at about 33. I didn't use EPO last time around.


----------



## joo

Bingo said:


> I'm 36+1 today. Is it worth starting EPO now or not bothering? If so, should I start with 1 1000mg capsule each day?

Most of the info I found on EPO recommended you begin at 36 weeks, so that's what I'm doing. Some people start earlier, but it's all down to personal choice. I have the 500mg caps and plan to just take orally for now, but if I'm brave enough towards the end I might insert (I'm squeamish). I was confused if I should take more of the 500mg or just buy the 1000mg :shrug: anyway I'll just be starting on 1 a day at 36w, 2 a day at 37w, 3 a day at 38w, then either 4 a day orally _or_ 3 orally and 1 inserted at 39+ weeks. Some people just take the 1000mg though:



seaweed eater said:


> I used:
> EPO 1000mg orally 35-37, 2000mg orally + 1000mg inserted (most days) 37+




BUGaBOO said:


> I'm 38 weeks and have been ... taking 1 x 1000mg EPO capsule orally for past fortnight, now 2000mg. Can't quite bring myself to do it vaginally!


----------



## Bingo

Thank you joo. I will pick some up today and give them a go. Maybe I'll pluck up the courage to insert at a later date.


----------



## hollyw79

I have no desire to insert them vaginally either :haha:

I'll stick with swallowing the EPO! :thumbup:

And I definitely think it's worth starting ANY time before labor! If it helps at all~ hey, why not!? :shrug:


----------



## Mazzy17

I have no intention on doing EPO vaginally either


----------



## Kyla

Has anyone used a combination of EPO and Starflower Oil? I've read mixed reviews on it and I have a pack of these in the cupboard so wondering whether to try it or if I need to buy a pack of just EPO? :shrug:


----------



## jades91

Iv just bought my first lot of RLT today, going to have one a day till next monday then 2 a day till the next monday then 3 etc... Is there anyone who it hasn't worked for it seems amazing that its this good but I don't hear people talk about it until I looked on here Xx


----------



## Kyla

Kyla said:


> Has anyone used a combination of EPO and Starflower Oil? I've read mixed reviews on it and I have a pack of these in the cupboard so wondering whether to try it or if I need to buy a pack of just EPO? :shrug:

Anyone?:flower:


----------



## jades91

What is star flower oil for hun? Iv never heard of it x x


----------



## Kyla

Starflower oil (also known as borage oil) is similar to Evening Primrose Oil but has 3 times the amount of GLA than EPO. I'm guessing it would be ok since it does the same thing as EPO, but I'm worried it's too strong as I don't want to bring on labour, just to soften my cervix.
:flower:


----------



## Mazzy17

Bump


----------



## jades91

Oh right, I'm not sure I can't help ! :(.. maybe ask the midwife or the person at the health food shop xx


----------



## cbass929

How many MG of EPO are you taking orally and (if) vag??


----------



## Mazzy17

1000mg orally


----------



## Kyla

Bumping this up :flower:


----------



## Kyla

Bumping up again :thumbup:


----------



## LadyLupton

I may be wrong but I think borage oils are not allowed for preg ladies.


----------



## Kyla

Thanks. I did wonder as it is supposed to be much stronger. I'm sticking with EPO on its own.


----------



## Seity

Having another cup of RLT at the moment, so thought I'd bump this while I was at it.


----------



## Kyla

Bumping this up:thumbup:


----------



## Mazzy17

I was having a cup of RLT this morning at work and a couple of work colleagues are now joining me :coffee:


----------



## Mazzy17

Relaxing with a cup of RLT


----------



## dinky

Why are you advised not to take rlt if you have endometriosis? I have it but im taking the raspberry leaf capsules x


----------



## Kyla

dinky said:


> Why are you advised not to take rlt if you have endometriosis? I have it but im taking the raspberry leaf capsules x

I read that it's thought that Rlt acts like estrogen in some way on the body. I don't know if that's a theory or actual studies have been done. High estrogen levels are bad for endo, but I don't know how much rlt you'd need to consume for it to be an issue. Best to check with your mw.


----------



## Kyla

Bumping while sipping on my RLT :coffee:


----------



## dollyemi

Keep drinking the rlt girls!! Although I had a slow labour, by the time I came to push, she was out in 5 contractions, easy peasy! I'm certain it was the rlt that did it!!


----------



## jensha

Drinking my rlt!




dollyemi said:


> Keep drinking the rlt girls!! Although I had a slow labour, by the time I came to push, she was out in 5 contractions, easy peasy! I'm certain it was the rlt that did it!!

That's encouraging! :thumbup: congrats!


----------



## kirstylm

Ok I know the answer is in here somewhere but I just can't find it there are so many pages! Lol! 
I'm now 37 weeks and my RLT tablets are 400mg and says to take up to 6 daily.
My EPO are 500mg and says I can take 6 daily.
Is this ok for pregnant ladies at my stage????


----------



## hollyw79

I know you are right on the EPO.. not sure on the RLT.


----------



## NatalieW

Bump


----------



## isobel84

Hi I'm 37+3 and take 2000mg epo in the morning 
And every other night I take 1000mg orally OR 500mg in my twinkle and rub 500mg on my tummy


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Macmad

Does anyone know the reason why you can't or shouldn't take RLT if had c section before? Has anyone had a c section and taking it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Macmad

Macmad said:


> Does anyone know the reason why you can't or shouldn't take RLT if had c section before? Has anyone had a c section and taking it? Thanks in advance

Anyone? :shrug:


----------



## jensha

Macmad said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the reason why you can't or shouldn't take RLT if had c section before? Has anyone had a c section and taking it? Thanks in advance
> 
> Anyone? :shrug:Click to expand...

No idea, sorry :shrug:
I hope someone else can answer your question.


----------



## Seity

*Update*
Had baby #2 two weeks ago. I drank RLT again for this pregnancy. This time went from 4-10 cm in about 30 min and pushed for 5 minutes (only because I had to stop pushing twice - once for cord around neck). So baby #2 was even faster than baby #1 who was 4-10 cm in about 3 hours and 6 min pushing.
So definitely recommend RLT.


----------



## choco

Macmad said:


> Does anyone know the reason why you can't or shouldn't take RLT if had c section before? Has anyone had a c section and taking it? Thanks in advance

Still no answer to this question. Anyone?


----------



## choco

https://m.voices.yahoo.com/benefits-red-raspberry-leaf-tea-during-pregnancy-131783.html

This article suggests it is beneficial to have RLT to encourage a VBAC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Macmad

choco said:


> https://m.voices.yahoo.com/benefits-red-raspberry-leaf-tea-during-pregnancy-131783.html
> 
> This article suggests it is beneficial to have RLT to encourage a VBAC.
> 
> Hope this helps.

Thanks choco, I've done some Internet research and going to take it this time and hopefully it will help with VBAC :thumbup:


----------



## Poshbird88

Is there any point in me starting this now or am I too late?


----------



## NatalieW

Posh bird, can never be too late to try. 


I've started the RLT but a few hours later I feel sick and "off" each time. Like a stomach bug starting. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

If EPO doesn't start labour only helps to soften and efface cervix why do you have to wait until 37 weeks to take it? Im 32weeks tomorrow and im going to start drinking rlt tomorrow just wanted to know whether its dangerous to start my EPO orally at the same time they are 500mg and was going to take 1 a day orally until 34 weeks and then one orally one vaginally ect. Until labour starts xx


----------



## weffi82

Bumping.


----------



## JessicaM123

Bumping, this should definitley be made a sticky... hint hint ;)


----------



## TTCBean

Enjoying my first cup of RLT, I love the taste... but I am a big tea drinker so I'm not surprised!


----------



## weffi82

Jess.Taylor21 said:


> If EPO doesn't start labour only helps to soften and efface cervix why do you have to wait until 37 weeks to take it? Im 32weeks tomorrow and im going to start drinking rlt tomorrow just wanted to know whether its dangerous to start my EPO orally at the same time they are 500mg and was going to take 1 a day orally until 34 weeks and then one orally one vaginally ect. Until labour starts xx

I started oral epo at 30wk, i think its up to each individual to decide but as there are no proven methods to induce labour naturally i saw no harm in it.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

weffi82 said:


> Jess.Taylor21 said:
> 
> 
> If EPO doesn't start labour only helps to soften and efface cervix why do you have to wait until 37 weeks to take it? Im 32weeks tomorrow and im going to start drinking rlt tomorrow just wanted to know whether its dangerous to start my EPO orally at the same time they are 500mg and was going to take 1 a day orally until 34 weeks and then one orally one vaginally ect. Until labour starts xx
> 
> I started oral epo at 30wk, i think its up to each individual to decide but as there are no proven methods to induce labour naturally i saw no harm in it.Click to expand...


Yea i agree i started taking one in the morning at the same time as my RLT and now im taking one orally and 1 vaginally in the evening ill up them to 2 each at 36 weeks i think :) 

Are you drinking RLT? if so how many cups are you having? Im having 3 cups a day but using 2 teabags in each cup as 1 teabag seemed to taste quite weak even after stewing until its practically cold lol! x


----------



## Macmad

What does the tea taste like,not sure whether to try or just go for capsules?


----------



## TTCBean

It reminds me of green tea.


----------



## gwenvamp

It said on a site I was looking at to inform your doctor or midwife if you were drinking raspberry leaf tea. I told my doc today and she said not to drink it, just because its herbal doesn't guarantee it's good for you. 
Has anyone else mentioned it to their doctors and what did they say? 
I've been drinking the tea for a few days and nothing bad has happened so do I just keep drinking it? 
I don't see my midwife for 2 more weeks so I can't ask her.


----------



## Jess137

I haven't told my dr about the rlt or epo. I've asked her in the past if it was ok to have rlt in general during pregnancy and she said it was ok, but she really doesn't know much about natural/herbal things since she is a doctor and not a midwife or anything.

Also I've never heard of anything bad happening from drinking rlt - plus I've seen studies that says it helps with the second stage. That's good enough for me. I wouldn't be using it if I thought it were harmful.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

I take RLT drink and capsules and also EPO, I haven't told either the midwife or docs im taking them but as there is no link to it inducing labour i don't see any issue with it! If it works great if it doesn't im not too bothered as i quite like the tea! I can highly recommend this brand that I am drinking its specifically designed for pregnant women and helping to strengthen the uterus. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mama-Tea-R...YCTI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363901592&sr=8-1


----------



## weffi82

Jess.Taylor21 said:


> weffi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess.Taylor21 said:
> 
> 
> If EPO doesn't start labour only helps to soften and efface cervix why do you have to wait until 37 weeks to take it? Im 32weeks tomorrow and im going to start drinking rlt tomorrow just wanted to know whether its dangerous to start my EPO orally at the same time they are 500mg and was going to take 1 a day orally until 34 weeks and then one orally one vaginally ect. Until labour starts xx
> 
> I started oral epo at 30wk, i think its up to each individual to decide but as there are no proven methods to induce labour naturally i saw no harm in it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea i agree i started taking one in the morning at the same time as my RLT and now im taking one orally and 1 vaginally in the evening ill up them to 2 each at 36 weeks i think :)
> 
> Are you drinking RLT? if so how many cups are you having? Im having 3 cups a day but using 2 teabags in each cup as 1 teabag seemed to taste quite weak even after stewing until its practically cold lol! xClick to expand...

Im having 3 rlt capsules a day now and drinkin as much tea as i get chance to, not easy to find time wi the kids to entertain. Never thought of 2bag teas, might try it to increase taste cos i agree it is a bit weak. On the epo it days do not take more than stated dose, this is in bold but ive heard people on ere sayin they take 2 caps orally?!? Not inserted vaginally yet, worried it could be messy. :-/


----------



## Jess137

Apparently if you put the EPO in vaginally at night, it's absorbed what is necessary by the time you get up and go to the bathroom.


----------



## Moorebetter

when do you ladies recommend starting to drink the tea? im 34 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## TTCBean

I've heard anywhere from 32 weeks to 37 weeks. I tried starting it at 33 weeks but it gave me horrible BH. I'm going to wait until 37 weeks now!


----------



## weffi82

Ok ladies ive started double baggin when i make the tea and it really improves the flavour.


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Powell130

Bump


----------



## ttc_lolly

Moorebetter said:


> when do you ladies recommend starting to drink the tea? im 34 weeks tomorrow :)

It's best to start on the RLT from 32 weeks as it takes a while to work it's way in to your system :) as you're 34w I'd start ASAP and on either 2 capsules or 2/3 teas a day.

Good luck ladies! I highly recommend RLT - the second stages of both of my labours have been easy and very short. 13 mins pushing for the first and just 5 on my last!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Aw man! I've been drinking RRL tea since 32 weeks and just read the part about not recommended for family or personal history of breast or ovarian cancer, endometriosis or fibroids. My great grandmother had breast cancer. My mom had endometriosis and recently started getting fibroids too. -_____-


----------



## Louloubelle78

Just having my daily RLT cuppa and thought I'd Bump for all the ladies that want to know more about RLT and EPO :)


----------



## Super sun

Bumping ;)


----------



## rotts05

To the ladies who insert epo what is it like the morning after? (tmi alert!)
I inserted 1 epo capsule last night for the first time and used a pad. There was nothing on the pad this morning but some 'new' discharge just when i wiped. It was clearly from the epo (wish i couldve got excited about plug but realistically it wasn't) but the was a smear of red blood. It was only a smear but enough for me to notice. Has anyone any ideas why i would have a bit of blood?


----------



## misslissa

Bump


----------



## jellybean83

Bump,Great read


----------



## Lisasmith

Bumping &#10084; very helpful


----------



## Powell130

Bump


----------



## danielle1984

Hate the taste of the tea but I can't find them in capsules. So I just add lemon to it and let the tea cooldown a bit. Having a hard time drinking more than one/two per day.


----------



## SparkleUK

The capsules taste disgusting! I'm normally fine at taking tablets but they are in such a disgusting tasting coating I can't stop borking so I'm finding it difficult to have more than 2-3 a day!!!


----------



## SparkleUK

gwenvamp said:


> It said on a site I was looking at to inform your doctor or midwife if you were drinking raspberry leaf tea. I told my doc today and she said not to drink it, just because its herbal doesn't guarantee it's good for you.
> Has anyone else mentioned it to their doctors and what did they say?
> I've been drinking the tea for a few days and nothing bad has happened so do I just keep drinking it?
> I don't see my midwife for 2 more weeks so I can't ask her.

I asked midwife when I was ok to start drinking it, she said she didn't care as it doesn't work!!! Lol
She said if it worked why would they have to induce labour? I didn't dare try explaining its not for induction but for cervix ripening!!! Taking it anyway!


----------



## Powell130

The tea isn't for cervix ripening (that's what EPO is for), it's a uterus strengthener. I asked my MW about it a few weeks ago since I read on the first page not to drink it if you have complications (I have GD) but she gave me the green light as long as it didn't effect my blood sugar numbers, which it hasn't :) so I've been drinking 3-4 cups a day since she told me I could


----------



## Nancy_clarke

I took RLT and EPO capsules:
33 weeks 1xRLT per day
35 weeks 2xRLT per day 
36 weeks 2xRLT and 1xEPO per day
my waters went at 37+3 weeks and contrations started straight away, my total labour time was 30 hours with 9 hours being active.

it wasn't an easy labour and I got stuck at 8cm, ended up
with hormone drip to speed things up and all the drugs in the world, then had to have suckion cup and forceps with 3rd degree cut..... not pleasant! it almost ended with a c-section so could have been worse 

little jake was finally born weighing in at healthy 7lb 11oz, dread to think how much he would have weighed if I went full term


----------



## LauraJaii

bumpppp


----------



## rotts05

I had number 3 5 days ago. I started rlt at 32 weeks and epo at 38 weeks. 
I used them last time with number 2 and waters went at 40+4, labour was just under 3 hours from start to finish and i only pushed about 4 times. This time waters went at 39+6 and total labour time was 1 hour 30 mins, we barely made it to the hospital and again a maximum of 4 pushes.
With number 1 i didn't use anything and labour was about 14 hours start to finish but i still didn't push for too long.
We'll never know if the rlt and epo did their thing but the 2 labours i used them where very intense but rapid (this could also be down to my waters going both times too though). Personally i think they helped :)


----------



## BeautifulD

32 weeks next week and will be starting rrlt... I took it with both dds and my final stages of labour were very quick :thumbup:


----------



## yazoo

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and want to start inserting EPO vaginally. Do you just put the whole capsule up there. Does the shell dissolve?


----------



## danielle1984

I started RLT at 32 weeks and should have increase at 4cups per day but I can't drink this awful thing. I'm only doing 2cups per day, is it even worth it for me to continue? Hopefully it will still help.


----------



## BeautifulD

I didn't drink that much with my first two so yeah if you can stick on two I would :)


----------



## itsme122

Bump! :)


----------



## itsme122

So I had a thought. I know towards the end you are supposed to up your cups of RRL per day. Would it have the same effect to just make a more concentrated cup by adding extra tea bags? I'm having a hard enough time remembering to drink my one cup a day. There's no way ill be able to keep up with 4+! It may not taste that great but it would be so much easier to just toss several bags in a big mug and be done with it. Would that work does anyone know?


----------



## BeautifulD

Good question hun... hmmm I'm not sure imo x


----------



## PerthLady91

I haven't tried it yet and have a box of teabags there to start soon but I also got 200 capsules as I'd rather take them as I would imagine I won't like the tea - I am really fussy, hate teas normally and not great with fruit juices.


----------



## Lisasmith

I like the tea


----------



## itsme122

Lisasmith said:


> I like the tea

I do too! I just doubled up on bags tonight to make a stronger cup and rather enjoyed it. Hoping that has the same effect as drinking 2 cups! :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Very informative.. I'm going to buy some to start at 32 weeks


----------



## pebbie1

I'm drinking 3 mugs a day with 2 bags in them. Have been doing so for the last two weeks. I like the tea a lot too, bit it is giving me a bit of heartburn now.


----------



## Fortune Cooki

I've been putting 3 bags in my mug and just recently upped it to 4 bags in the same mug. It's like science, the RRL will be more concentrated rather than diluted with more water. While we preggo ladies are supposed to be drinking more water, it seems better to have a more concentrated amount of RRL tea at once so that it can do its thing and not get flushed out too quickly. Then drink your water later after like 2 hours.


----------



## Powell130

For what it's worth - i started drinking 3-4 cups of RLT a day around 36 1/2 weeks -'one of the nurses commented on how 'nice' my uterus felt during contractions


----------



## Louloubelle78

Bump :)


----------



## Macmad

Quick question - do you stop taking it as soon as you have given birth?


----------



## itsme122

Bump for Macmad. :)


----------



## yazoo

I can't find RLT in any of the shops.


----------



## Macmad

You can get it in Barrett & Holland health shops in UK,try online.

Oh and anyone know the answer to my question? Please.......


----------



## BeautifulD

Macmad.... I would think it would be up to you, I cant see the harm in continuing for a few days after to help your uterus contract back. That being said if you're going to breastfeed I'm not sure if its ok to take still?


----------



## Macmad

Thanks going to research, just I've got loads left and seems a waste not to us them??!! But will double check on the breastfeeding thing as I really want to be successful


----------



## Whatme

Definitely continue to take it if breastfeeding, it helps with supply.. 
I've started the tablets today, I've started with 3 a day, and at 36 weeks will up to 5 tablets, x


----------



## lynne192

with breastfeeding I was told not to take either of the above supplements, been successfully breastfeeding for almost 9months with no signs of stopping. I would talk to breastfeeding specialist about it only herb I touched during breastfeeding with either of my kids was fenugreek, RLT is meant to dry out the body. and breastfeeding itself tightens the uterus.


----------



## PerthLady91

BUMP for those wondering about RLT and EPO :) x


----------



## kirstybumx3

just rebumping after my RLT thread! read every page of this and found it very informative.. big help, thanks OP!


----------



## runnergrl

bump!


----------



## steph.

Hi all i hope someone can help.

I took epo and rlt with my first from 34 weeks. I went into labour at 37+3 and went from 3 cm to birth in 45 minutes, but from 1st contraction to birth it took just over 3 hours. My baby was out in 2 pushes and overall I had a very good labour. I would love to have a similar labour this time, but dont want it to be much faster as I risk not making it to the hospital so dont know if I should take rlt and epo again.

Has anyone taken in two different pregnancies, despite the 1st labour being quite quick? I will ask my dr but I dont think he will have a clue. When I asked him about it last time I just got a blank stare.


----------



## kirstybumx3

im no expert steph, but id do it again.. if it was me id be thanking those for the fast labour :)
I think its not recommended to take the RLT if you have had a previous labour that was shorter than 3 hours WITHOUT RLT.. because obviously body doesn't need it..

its totally your choice but I personally would take it again :) id be gutted if I didn't then ended up with a 48 hour labour lol xx


----------



## steph.

Thanks kirsty!! Those were my exact thoughts on it too but my family keeps telling me not to do it!


----------



## runnergrl

I cant wait to start the EPO. Ive started the tea already. I would definitely say it helped with my first labor!


----------



## SparkleUK

RLT and OEP totally worked for me!! Took RLT from 32 weeks 1 a day increasing slowly til I was on 4 capsules a day at 39 weeks. Took OEP orally 4 a day from 37 weeks.
I went into hospitaln40+2 2 cm dilated and dilated from 2-4cm in 2 hours, then 4cm to 10vm in 40 mins!!!
Entire labour timed at 4 hours 5 mins.
Was brill she was back to back but had just gas and air! X


----------



## A1983

Can you take OEP orally or vaginally? I'd rather swallow them! But am thinking directly up there would be more concentrated?!


----------



## runnergrl

A1983 said:


> Can you take OEP orally or vaginally? I'd rather swallow them! But am thinking directly up there would be more concentrated?!

yep, you can do it both ways:thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

A1983 said:


> Can you take OEP orally or vaginally? I'd rather swallow them! But am thinking directly up there would be more concentrated?!

I've been taking mine orally only. 2000mg per day and I think it help. I was 2cm last week (first cervix check at 39 weeks) and I'm now 3 cm. I had zero real contractions so far, I'm almost half way with no pain :happydance:


----------



## kirstybumx3

can I take RLT capsules if I have polyhydramnios ladies?
a little scared after the doctor telling me all about premature labour etc last night at thr hosp, didn't take my capsules this morning just in case it may make a difference..
but really want to carry on with them!!


----------



## Mrsmac02

I am going to holland and barret to get RLT right now! Xx


----------



## A1983

Get the loose tea leaves not the bags as so much cheaper and lasts a lot longer! You just need a tea strainer. 

Kirstybum sorry I don't know the answer to your question-check with mw?


----------



## mspotter

Bump :)


----------



## Duejan2012

just bumping to save the thread :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I started drinking the tea yesterday and last night I was quite crampy.

Is the tea meant to actually make things like that happen? 

It's not worrying but just not sure if I'm supposed to feel anything after drinking it!


----------



## mspotter

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I started drinking the tea yesterday and last night I was quite crampy.
> 
> Is the tea meant to actually make things like that happen?
> 
> It's not worrying but just not sure if I'm supposed to feel anything after drinking it!

I think it does bring on braxton hicks. Im not sure if it makes them worse for me or not cos i seem to be getting them all the time anyway this time round!!

Is the tea nice by the way? I'v started taking the capsules yesterday but i'v got a pack of teabags in the cupboard and im too chicken to try it incase its gross!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oh phew! 

I think I was prepared to feel something happening but just didn't know what.

I actually really like the tea. 

It's not offensive at all... What brand have you got?

Mine is Heath & heather I think it's called from Holland & Barrett


----------



## mspotter

Its prob the same one, i got it from h&b too :)
I'l be a big brave girl and try it tomorrow i think lol


----------



## runnergrl

a lot of people dont like the taste, but you can sweeten it with honey and lemon and they helps a lot with the flavor I think. :)


----------



## runnergrl

Is it too early to start the EPO? Ill be 33 weeks Thursday. Im just too anxious..


----------



## sue_88

My MW recommended RLT from 32w, and EPO from 36w.

I didn't start either till nearly 37w due to madam being breech until 36w!


----------



## littleone2010

Bumping to save for later! Xx


----------



## runnergrl

ahh i want to start the EPO now! (im so impatient-haha) Ill wait though


----------



## greeneyes098

********BUMP*******

I noticed a few ladies asking and this is the best thread I've found for this :D:thumbup:


----------



## 9jawife

I've ordered some organic Raspberry Leaf Tea; can't wait to try it! The EPO I will not be doing as somehow I don't find inserting something into my vagina all that natural..just my opinion though.  I'll be doing a lot of walking to help ripen my cervix instead.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

9jawife said:


> I've ordered some organic Raspberry Leaf Tea; can't wait to try it! The EPO I will not be doing as somehow I don't find inserting something into my vagina all that natural..just my opinion though.  I'll be doing a lot of walking to help ripen my cervix instead.

I'm just going to take it orally and have sex.

Sperm will ripen just as well as the oil!


----------



## 9jawife

MrsTurner2012 said:


> 9jawife said:
> 
> 
> I've ordered some organic Raspberry Leaf Tea; can't wait to try it! The EPO I will not be doing as somehow I don't find inserting something into my vagina all that natural..just my opinion though.  I'll be doing a lot of walking to help ripen my cervix instead.
> 
> I'm just going to take it orally and have sex.
> 
> Sperm will ripen just as well as the oil!Click to expand...

Good to know. I bet my husband will appreciate knowing that. lol


----------



## MrsTurner2012

9jawife said:


> MrsTurner2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9jawife said:
> 
> 
> I've ordered some organic Raspberry Leaf Tea; can't wait to try it! The EPO I will not be doing as somehow I don't find inserting something into my vagina all that natural..just my opinion though.  I'll be doing a lot of walking to help ripen my cervix instead.
> 
> I'm just going to take it orally and have sex.
> 
> Sperm will ripen just as well as the oil!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. I bet my husband will appreciate knowing that. lolClick to expand...

I'm not telling mine why I actually want to do it! 

It'll be like the pressure of TTC again! 

GIVE YOUR SPERM! Haha

Then he can't perform. He's just going to get lucky. A lot


----------



## 9jawife

MrsTurner2012 said:


> 9jawife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsTurner2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9jawife said:
> 
> 
> I've ordered some organic Raspberry Leaf Tea; can't wait to try it! The EPO I will not be doing as somehow I don't find inserting something into my vagina all that natural..just my opinion though.  I'll be doing a lot of walking to help ripen my cervix instead.
> 
> I'm just going to take it orally and have sex.
> 
> Sperm will ripen just as well as the oil!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. I bet my husband will appreciate knowing that. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not telling mine why I actually want to do it!
> 
> It'll be like the pressure of TTC again!
> 
> GIVE YOUR SPERM! Haha
> 
> Then he can't perform. He's just going to get lucky. A lotClick to expand...

:haha:

Perfect timing too as my drive seems to be coming back..


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bumping for myself!
32 weeks today, and went out and bought some RLT and already drank my cup. Plan is to drink 1 a day until 33 weeks, then 2 a day at 33 weeks, 3 a day at 34,35,36 weeks and 4 a day starting at 37 weeks until I give birth haha. I also have some EPO that I will be taking as well once I've hit 36 weeks.


----------



## mspotter

I finally got round to trying a cup of the tea, its not that bad!!
Think i'l mostly stick with the capsules but i'l throw in a tea every now and then too :)


----------



## HHenderson

Why cant we drink this if we have had a cesarean? Im going for a VBAC does that count? I need all the help I can get.


----------



## fertiliciousx

bump :)


----------



## Duejan2012

just bumping lol


----------



## 9jawife

I have a question and didn't want to start another thread on RLT... Anyone know if it can cause loose stools? I had them for a few days after starting the RLT (just one cup a day.) I'm stopping the tea for a couple days to see if my bowels go back to normal. If it IS the tea, does it mean it's not good for me? thanks.


----------



## Nattimam

yes RTL it does cause looser stools but not diarrhea so it is fine. I have been drinking it since week 36 with a gradual increase, hopefully it will make the labour easier and shorter for me, but that I can report after it happens :)


----------



## A1983

I personally haven't had loose stools-maybe I'm not drinking enough of the tea!


----------



## choco

I only manage to drink it once a day and I am 37 weeks. 

I sometimes double the tea bag. 

Will this be ok?


----------



## A1983

Hmmm well they 'say' 3 cups a day from 37/38 weeks. I have the loose tea leaves which I apparently need a heaped teaspoonful for each tea which I do aim to do most days. You can have more according to herbalist.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Choco you need to drink more from 37 weeks to get the full effect hun. If you're struggling with the tea you can buy capsules :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

HHenderson said:


> Why cant we drink this if we have had a cesarean? Im going for a VBAC does that count? I need all the help I can get.

They say that because it makes contractions more stronger and I guess there's a risk of a previous c-sec scar rupturing. I can see your oldest is 8 years old though so this may not be a worry, although you might want to do a bit more research into it :flower:


----------



## choco

Thanks for the replies. I'm still struggling with the tea. One cup is all I manage (cooled). I will buy the capsules today, and then combine both.

I have started taking the EPO capsules x1 a day and will increase next week.


----------



## HHenderson

ttc_lolly said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Why cant we drink this if we have had a cesarean? Im going for a VBAC does that count? I need all the help I can get.
> 
> They say that because it makes contractions more stronger and I guess there's a risk of a previous c-sec scar rupturing. I can see your oldest is 8 years old though so this may not be a worry, although you might want to do a bit more research into it :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I ordered two boxes anyways because they are on sale. I will def do more research though. Thank you for the reply :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

choco said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm still struggling with the tea. One cup is all I manage (cooled). I will buy the capsules today, and then combine both.
> 
> I have started taking the EPO capsules x1 a day and will increase next week.

I hated the taste of the tea so just stuck to capsules. I was taking 3-4 a day from around 37 weeks I think. HTH :flower:



HHenderson said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Why cant we drink this if we have had a cesarean? Im going for a VBAC does that count? I need all the help I can get.
> 
> They say that because it makes contractions more stronger and I guess there's a risk of a previous c-sec scar rupturing. I can see your oldest is 8 years old though so this may not be a worry, although you might want to do a bit more research into it :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I ordered two boxes anyways because they are on sale. I will def do more research though. Thank you for the reply :thumbup:Click to expand...

I imagine your scar would be fine after 8 years, but defo read up on it and see if there's more info out there :thumbup: 

I'm a huge advocate for RLT, I was only pushing for 13mins with my first labour and for 5 minutes during the second :D so if you can take it, do it! Good luck hun :flower:


----------



## A1983

Ttc_lolly, I can't get hold of any capsules so am having to drink the tea-I can bear it! Do you think the amount I wrote above is enough?


----------



## HHenderson

I was wondering if anyone has tried this kind before, Traditional Medicinals Organic Raspberry Leaf Herbal Tea? I just ordered a few boxes. 

Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Calories	0	*
Calcium	6 mg <1%
Magnesium	5 mg 1%
Manganese	0.6 mg	30%
Potassium	25 mg	1%
All Herbal Ingredients 
*
Organic Raspberry Leaf	1500 mg


----------



## runnergrl

I have just started the EPO. I will up the dosage next week and am currently drinking 3-4 cups of the tea every day. hope it helps!


----------



## greeneyes098

*BUMP*

Alot of ladies ask about this so thought I'd send it back up top :)


----------



## Lizbet12

Ladies are you taking EPO orally or internally? I'm 37wks and was going to start this week but want to go for the most effective method....

Thanks
x


----------



## greeneyes098

Lizbet12 said:


> Ladies are you taking EPO orally or internally? I'm 37wks and was going to start this week but want to go for the most effective method....
> 
> Thanks
> x

I'm only taking it orally .... just not 100% sure about vaginally. I just take the evening one as the morning one :D 
I'd say the most effective is internal though because it goes straight to the cervix ..


----------



## Lizbet12

greeneyes098 said:


> Lizbet12 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies are you taking EPO orally or internally? I'm 37wks and was going to start this week but want to go for the most effective method....
> 
> Thanks
> x
> 
> I'm only taking it orally .... just not 100% sure about vaginally. I just take the evening one as the morning one :D
> I'd say the most effective is internal though because it goes straight to the cervix ..Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking 'greeneyes098' what is it your unsure about? I didn't take EPO with my first but I'm quite keen to give this one a helping hand into the world sooner rather than later lol....

x


----------



## greeneyes098

Lizbet12 said:


> greeneyes098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizbet12 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies are you taking EPO orally or internally? I'm 37wks and was going to start this week but want to go for the most effective method....
> 
> Thanks
> x
> 
> I'm only taking it orally .... just not 100% sure about vaginally. I just take the evening one as the morning one :D
> I'd say the most effective is internal though because it goes straight to the cervix ..Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking 'greeneyes098' what is it your unsure about? I didn't take EPO with my first but I'm quite keen to give this one a helping hand into the world sooner rather than later lol....
> 
> xClick to expand...

This is going to sound STUPID but here goes - I'm quite swollen 'down there' and very very tight at the mo, So much that we can't have penetrative sex - and even though its just a capsule I just haven't grown the balls to try and push anything in lol.... might just deal with it and sort it tonight .... I feel a bit silly really :dohh:


----------



## Lizbet12

greeneyes098 said:


> Lizbet12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizbet12 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies are you taking EPO orally or internally? I'm 37wks and was going to start this week but want to go for the most effective method....
> 
> Thanks
> x
> 
> I'm only taking it orally .... just not 100% sure about vaginally. I just take the evening one as the morning one :D
> I'd say the most effective is internal though because it goes straight to the cervix ..Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking 'greeneyes098' what is it your unsure about? I didn't take EPO with my first but I'm quite keen to give this one a helping hand into the world sooner rather than later lol....
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> This is going to sound STUPID but here goes - I'm quite swollen 'down there' and very very tight at the mo, So much that we can't have penetrative sex - and even though its just a capsule I just haven't grown the balls to try and push anything in lol.... might just deal with it and sort it tonight .... I feel a bit silly really :dohh:Click to expand...

Not silly at all! I hear you on the swollen part.... OH and I did the deed last night and it took quite a while to get into a position which wasn't uncomfortable! Was worth it though its good to keep the connection going and the endorphines have cheered me up today lol xx


----------



## steph.

Lizbet12 said:


> Ladies are you taking EPO orally or internally? I'm 37wks and was going to start this week but want to go for the most effective method....
> 
> Thanks
> x

I took it orally with my first. I asked my OB and he wasnt happy about me inserting anything but it still did the trick! I went from 3cm to birth in 45 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## A1983

Greeneyes I hear you completely with the swollen, tight lady parts and painful sex!! I posted about it actually! I've found if you take it very slow, lots of FP and loads of lube it's a bit better-but only doing it for labour purposes! I just hope it returns to normal after healing post birth-I miss normal pain free sex! 

As for epo I take orally and every other night ive inserted for past week-but im not sure about vaginally either just because it's a bit too close to baby so makes me worry incase its the wrong thing to do (I know plug is there to protect) plus its horrible when it leaks out during night ha ha! But...women swear by it...but as Steph says above-orally alone also worked for her! Maybe epo doesn't work at all and it's just luck of the draw ;-)


----------



## greeneyes098

A1983 said:


> Greeneyes I hear you completely with the swollen, tight lady parts and painful sex!! I posted about it actually! I've found if you take it very slow, lots of FP and loads of lube it's a bit better-but only doing it for labour purposes! I just hope it returns to normal after healing post birth-I miss normal pain free sex!
> 
> As for epo I take orally and every other night ive inserted for past week-but im not sure about vaginally either just because it's a bit too close to baby so makes me worry incase its the wrong thing to do (I know plug is there to protect) plus its horrible when it leaks out during night ha ha! But...women swear by it...but as Steph says above-orally alone also worked for her! Maybe epo doesn't work at all and it's just luck of the draw ;-)

Got my lube in last week 'in preparation' lol but I want to have sex when I want to have it and not because we 'have' to ... saying that hubby will be happy either way LOL (poor man has put up with no sex for AAAGGGGGEEEESSSSSSS)
I agree with you and hope it all returns back to normal asap as I miss the really sexy sex :blush:
Maybe I'll give the insertion a go tonight if we don't dtd....we'll see how I feel later :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i wouldnt recommend inserting it. i got the mother of all bladder infections with my 1st as a result!


----------



## HHenderson

Was told today by my nurse to stop taking my tea. I still have 2.5 unused boxes. I told her Ive been drinking it for 7 days and have had diarrhea for 4 days now like 4 times a day. Im still not convinced I should stop I will ask my actual doctor at my two week check up.


----------



## Mrsmac02

I stopped taking the capsules for this same reason, had a dreadful stomach from the day i started taking them. Obviously my system just doesn't like it :(


----------



## HHenderson

Ugh I was hoping something extra would help being a vbac. But Im not sure if I was told to stop because I am a vbac or because it was making me go so much.


----------



## Mrsmac02

Something tells me you're advised not to take them after a previous c section but don't quote me on that. 

I'd absolutely love a bit of a helping hand with the pushing stage but I can't cope with an upset stomach for the next five weeks! I'll need to think of a plan B :) xx


----------



## HHenderson

Yes I read you arent supposed to just in case but I havent had a c-section is almost 9 years so you'd think its healed to the max. But a cup a day I didnt think would be as much as people take 4x a day. Id be pooping blood lol yuck


----------



## steph.

bump! Any more birth stories from people who have taken it?


----------



## Ninagrrl

Wanted to say that there is very conflicting information on taking RLT if you are planning a VBAC. Some sources say it increases risk of uterine rupture but I can't seem to find any further information against it like statistics, and other contributing factors like type on incision or if induction meds were used as these also increase risk of uterine rupture.

However, in my research I have found literally hundreds of personal experiences that are positive RLT VBAC births that were quick, without interventions, and had no complications. There are even some women that were told to drink RLT to help prepare for a VBAC. What I didn't find were negative personal stories of RLT VBACS.

That being said, I am planning on drinking RLT and have been cleared for my VBAC.


----------



## wrightywales

Stalking this thread :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Stalking!!


----------



## pebbie1

I drank rlt in both my pregnancies. With my daughter I was dilated from 2-10cm's in half an hour, whole labour was 3.5 hours. With my son I dilated to 10cm's in about half an hour too and whole labour was 2hrs 40mins. So I definitely say it works! I started drinking it from 32 weeks x


----------



## steph.

pebbie1 said:


> I drank rlt in both my pregnancies. With my daughter I was dilated from 2-10cm's in half an hour, whole labour was 3.5 hours. With my son I dilated to 10cm's in about half an hour too and whole labour was 2hrs 40mins. So I definitely say it works! I started drinking it from 32 weeks x

Pebbie your first labour sounds very similar to mine. I took rl capsules and epo and went from 3cm to birth in 45 minutes, whole labour was just over 3 hours. Its reassuring to know that your second labour wasnt too fast! I was in two minds whether to take them this time, but my OB and midwife said I should so I am, but was having visions of a roadside birth!


----------



## A1983

It certainly didn't work for me! But take me as a one off ha ha


----------



## jodspods

Stalking!!

Got some rlt capsules from my best friend who used them and gave birth to her first baby at 37 +1!


----------



## bebbe

I've taken EPO and RLT since 35 weeks to help with my scheduled induction. I will come back and update once I have had my baby (induction booked for this Tuesday, or of course if I have her before).

I would say so far its all positive though as at 37w I had a sweep and cervix was soft, stretchy, 1cm dilated and midwife could feel baby's head and said she could have broken my waters. So maybe taking EPO, RLT and bouncing on the ball helped this? The sweep caused me to have brown discharge and start to lose plug, but so far hasn't started labour. But as I say, I'll come back and update once I've had her. It'll be interesting to see how dilated I am when I go in on Tuesday morning! :happydance:


----------



## J.D.

I'm taking both to help with a planned induction. I don't have a date yet, but I've been told it's an induction or a c section and I really want to be active immediately afterwards (I have tickets to Wicked!) so I really want to avoid the section. 

Unfortunately they don't do internal exams here until you're in labour, so I don't know if it's doing any good, but maybe they'll do one next week at my appointment to see if I'm favourable.


----------



## pebbie1

Lol. I was in hospital due to high bp already. But as soon as my waters went they told me to call my hubby and tell him to come over ASAP! He only had a 10 minute drive but when he arrived I already was on gas&air and dilating fast hahahaha
Good luck with it all! X



steph. said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> I drank rlt in both my pregnancies. With my daughter I was dilated from 2-10cm's in half an hour, whole labour was 3.5 hours. With my son I dilated to 10cm's in about half an hour too and whole labour was 2hrs 40mins. So I definitely say it works! I started drinking it from 32 weeks x
> 
> Pebbie your first labour sounds very similar to mine. I took rl capsules and epo and went from 3cm to birth in 45 minutes, whole labour was just over 3 hours. Its reassuring to know that your second labour wasnt too fast! I was in two minds whether to take them this time, but my OB and midwife said I should so I am, but was having visions of a roadside birth!Click to expand...


----------



## hakunamatata

Bump


----------



## hakunamatata

Just got my raspberry leaf tea today - very excited! Anyone else planning on drinking some?


----------



## jodspods

I'm 32 weeks tomorrow and have h&b rasp leaf capsules....do I start taking one a day now and build up each week or do I wait til 34 weeks? Any advice is much appreciated! X


----------



## vtjess423

I just saw this thread which is great as I've been curious about it since I've heard a lot of people talking about RLT and EPO. I don't know if anyone has any experience with RLT but I do have a question based on some of the info in the first post. It says not to drink the tea if you have high blood pressure. Anyone know why? I'm interested in taking it but I'm on meds for high blood pressure so I'm wondering if its not a good idea then. I have an appointment with my OB on Friday so I may see if she has any information on it but I thought I'd ask here as well. :) I did a google search as well but some of the sites I found actually says it may temporarily decrease your BP so not sure how to take that. Anyway, if anyone has any experience with high bp and RLT, I'd appreciate any info. Thanks!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ninagrrl said:


> Wanted to say that there is very conflicting information on taking RLT if you are planning a VBAC. Some sources say it increases risk of uterine rupture but I can't seem to find any further information against it like statistics, and other contributing factors like type on incision or if induction meds were used as these also increase risk of uterine rupture.
> 
> However, in my research I have found literally hundreds of personal experiences that are positive RLT VBAC births that were quick, without interventions, and had no complications. There are even some women that were told to drink RLT to help prepare for a VBAC. What I didn't find were negative personal stories of RLT VBACS.
> 
> That being said, I am planning on drinking RLT and have been cleared for my VBAC.

I'm pretty much coming to the same conclusion.


----------



## Pers

Bumping


----------



## ecarroll2

steph. said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> I drank rlt in both my pregnancies. With my daughter I was dilated from 2-10cm's in half an hour, whole labour was 3.5 hours. With my son I dilated to 10cm's in about half an hour too and whole labour was 2hrs 40mins. So I definitely say it works! I started drinking it from 32 weeks x
> 
> Pebbie your first labour sounds very similar to mine. I took rl capsules and epo and went from 3cm to birth in 45 minutes, whole labour was just over 3 hours. Its reassuring to know that your second labour wasnt too fast! I was in two minds whether to take them this time, but my OB and midwife said I should so I am, but was having visions of a roadside birth!Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing Steph! I am at 36 weeks now and am hoping it's not too late.. How much EPO and how much rlt did you take per day?? Many thanks in advance! :)


----------



## steph.

Hi ecarroll, i took two tablets of rlt (1500mg each so total 3000mg) per day and 3x epo capsules (1000mg each so 3000mg) per day. My second labour was very quick too, shame baby didnt cooperate and i ended up with an emcs :(


----------



## wavescrash

Bumping this thread since everyone's still asking about EPO/RLT.


----------



## hakunamatata

I used rlt and epo and had a successful vbac. I ended up pushing for an hour. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I took rlt capsules from 32w with both pregnancies. Second stage was just 13mins for my first, and 5 for my second :D brilliant stuff!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Bumping for people who are wondering about RLT and EPO. :flower:


----------



## bookworm0901

I took it with both, and had 2 extremely fast labors. My daughter was falling out without pushing and one push got her out!


----------



## A1983

Well I still seem to be the only one it didn't work for!! Maybe it was the tea.


----------



## butterfly80

Thank you so much for this, I have just been looking into getting some and this answered my questions xx


----------



## pushmug7

wow after readind all 52 pages ... im gonna give the RLT and EPO a try around 35 weeks :D


----------



## beanzz

Bumping for anyone interested, I've started both again :)


----------



## WDWJess

Bump x


----------



## danijoanne

I've just given birth to my son. Second stage of labour was 13 minutes 3rd stage was 7minutws ha. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea. With my daughter I didn't and second stage was qhour 26 minutes x


----------

